# ARGC part 4



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home 

Lots of love and luck to you all   

  








*Waiting to start*

Amber
Little Nell
Truly
She-Hulk








*Monitoring Cycle*

Sam2995
Nicola Parsons
Gracie
Welshbird
Lukey








*Down regulation*








*Stimming*
Egg








*Egg retrieval*
Melmac








*Embryo transfer*
Lily









*2WW*

KTC
Yasmina
Mimi


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

me first


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey gets to be page queen...do we have someone who can post over the summary of who is where and doing what??


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

not me im busy trying to put my photos in a bucket thanks to nell


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

UPDATED 22 OCTOBER








*Waiting to start*

Amber
Little Nell
Truly
She-Hulk








*Monitoring Cycle*

Sam2995
Nicola Parsons
Gracie
Welshbird
Lukey
Sencybil








*Down regulation*








*Stimming*








*Egg retrieval*








*Embryo transfer*









*2WW*
Melmac
Egg


KTC
Lily


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

oooo - Dr Dreamy


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

why do we have to keep moving i don't like change and what about poor welsie she will be lost


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- I think she will find us ok...we tend to be quite busy with our posting so a familiar face is bound to bring Welshie on home to us...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

oh if I was Welshie I would be really touched by that ...don't worry Nico, as Welshie lives in Wales she is used to turning corners and seeing s*d all   ......... 
xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

nell i keep getting this when i try to put photo on photo

Your attachment couldn't be saved. This might happen because it took too long to upload or the file is bigger than the server will allow.

Please consult your server administrator for more information. rofile.

I think we should call welshi bo peep the lost sheep as we have not seen her for a while


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

I am sure she would be flattered with such a thoughtful thought (    and will change her name immediately on return from her camp-bed. I expect she is singing her heart out with a male voice choir somewhere  .....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hehe- poor Welshie. I went to an Eisteddfod once and it was very impressive to see/hear what a great choir can do...shivers down the spine stuff.
As for the pics Nico- how big are they? Right click on one and it should give you properties that give a size. I have uploaded files over 2MB and they do it ok. Send one to me by email and let me see if I can do it. 
What server are you using...?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nell you are so sweet but talking a different language,would not have a clue about any of the above, I just have some photos in my picures on lap top from a disc, as fo emailing one   Poofff have not got a clue 

You will have to come here and show me  Roast pork just gone in oven , call easy jet and get on a plane NOW  XXX


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

oh nico - you crack me up                                                 - think the lamb is doen so am off to scoff. 

See you tomorrow


L

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- I am sure between me and SHe- we can crack this....if not I will defo come round and sort it for you next time I am ol' London town...which is Nov of course!


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Nico I always feel hungry reading your messages!  Saw your message somewhere about ivig, I had it last cycle but didn't need it this time as levels were a bit lower, ideally needs to be given 7-10 days prior to ET so it can get to work on the killer cells in your system but last time i had it the day of ec which I personally felt was too late.  There's no good evidence to suggest it works but you're put in a difficult position as if the cycles a negative you would think I should have had it.  So despite the horrendous cost if you're going for a cycle at argc then another £1000 is a mere drop in the ocean but insist on having it during stims around day 8-10 to get the most benefit from it.
thats my piece said, will retreat back into hibernation now!
hi to all the other ladies, sorry no time to read posts just wanted to say all that to nico while it was on my mind, will catch up in the week,
egg
xxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

got a dh  full of roast pork apple crumble and full of cold so sending him off to bed with night nurse...(thats me )

so so happy t have email back


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Reminds me of that song by simply red...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

""tee hee"" I know that song


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

cannot walk past the counter in boots without humming it to myself.  I hope you don't get it Nico, colds are banned!!


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Is this a private party or can anyone join in?!

Nico, hope that yo are feeling a bit better about things today.  mmmm roast pork & apple crumble sounds lovely.  Hope that DH is feeling better soon.

Nell, you're on good form today!.

Hiya Lukey, how are you?

K, how are you feeling today?  I'm not displaying any symptoms, NOTHING.  This week is going to be painful I know.

Mel - wow great news from the lab.  Good luck hun with whatever you decide.

She - hope that you are OK today

S'pose I better think about doing some ironing

Speak later

Lilyx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

lily- join in!! 1-2-3...
Am just waiting and hoping, and sending myself slowly mad.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

nell I think we are all going mad but at least we are doing it together    

DH still full of cold snots ville I wont get it not with my killer cells I am a natural born killer remember 

I have a bit of a mad day Im not sure when i will get the call to ARGC done, to try to get an appointment

new floor being prept today to be finished on wednesday BT doing phones Alarm being fitted reception being built and canopy going on the out side of shop phew all that and picking JJ up from school at 3.30.

_*hope you are all fine this morning *  _ 

missing little bo peep

nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning everyone

You have enough to do Lukey - stop complaining  . And the sun's out again! Is anyone watching The Wright Stuff?  Lowri Turner is preggers!!  Wonder how old she is?  She said she was an older mother.

Good luck with the shop today - sounds like it's all coming together Nico.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Lukey she used to be on DIY SOS amongst other things.

She always seemed to be pregnant!

She's 42 apparently


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Get a man in - don't get the bit in brackets though...
Lowri's a journalist and also used to host a fashion series in the nineties.

How're u Lily?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quick quick 

I called argc and they have not called me back yet 4 hours ago ,Do you think they dont like me.

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

nico


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Awww Nico   Hope that you get a call back today

How is everyone else?

I have little to report today except for my constipation has finally started moving hoorah, and I woke up with a sore throat and jasmine tea suddenly tastes like poison.

Still hoping for a good result on Saturday, have no idea what I should be thinking or feeling at the moment!

Speak in a bit

Lilyx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

still no call.................................  do yo think I smell


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ring back before 5


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry Lukey- just in from work. I leave computer on all day- oops!
Folic acid is not normally something you can be immune to. I have some stuff on it saved somewhere in laptop...will look for it...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- this is what I had saved...
http://www.umm.edu/altmed/ConsSupplements/VitaminB9FolicAcidcs.html


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Am ok. we had another study day in preparation for the telephone consultation trial that starts this week. Quite an eye opener....so what were you in a previous life then Lukey that was "medicine"?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Okey dokey lukey


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- that was fandabbydozy mate!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Have you both been a drinkin??


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

My body is a temple she- drink would pollute it!!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

It's cute though isn't it? Green too


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Is it Mel's big day 2morrow?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

yep, think so


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.anjionline.com/

I used the ivf cd last time. cannot listen to it again but may try one of the other. I was always asleep before the end of the thing!! So it was great from that perspective!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Just did a long post and lost it so cant be bothered now

got a lot of work to do tonight, but think of you all inbetween blue rubber floors BT GAS and the alarm system.

I had a dream last night that i sent a letter to all our clients asking for money for IVF and i said the left over would go to charity but i was giving it to you lot on the side, for drugs (IVF Drugs ) like we need any  othes  .


did nt here back from dam clinic fed up with  them still..

better get on with my price list work work work  I WANT TO PLAY


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Nico-







It will be worth it in the end...


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Mel [fly] [/fly] Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

GODD LUCK MEL

I have done my price list and now I have to do some sewing badges on scout uniform and im finished for the day

Dh still got a cold  but had just gone to finish wall paper

I week till opening and counting.

have not seen sam for a few days ??

welshi  should be back soon

lilly and ktc egg you are being very good on your 2ww still full of support for the rest of us

mell      

nell have you herd from DH and are youcounting the days till he is home poor you

she hope you ok and enjoying the weather 

phew who did i forgt

ME nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

DH has just rang and yes, we are counting the days. Mainly because it means we have our consultation and of course we get some hugs in again. he still sounds strange and our conversations are rather stilted. Guess we have avoided a lot of things to not dump on the other


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

We love you lukey, oh yes we do....
we love you lukey, indeed we do...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh my god I'm so so so so so so so so so so sorry  I have got alot on my mind                       that how my head feels


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

What the bloody hell are you lot going on about?? I am lost, one minute it's about computer graphics, next 80's pop bands, then other stuff!!!

Well I have now conjured up a picture of you all, I shall give you the low down on me.

36, 11 stone (ouch) 
5'10
thick curlyhair (upstairs) (likened to crystal tips)
live in a Victorian house which backs onto a cricket field with sea views
hobbies?  hmm this is difficult, is seeing mates and having a gossip relevant? 
don't drink hardly at all due to out of control binge drinking and getting a little out of control (not in a nasty way)
vegetarian (I don't take offence of any of your meat dishes, i just can't bear the thought of eating meat
work in social work field part time, other time spent with lovely Niall
been with partner nearly 20 years

God I hope I don't sound too boring.

Sorry little Nell for thinking you were on your 2 WW, hope your spotting turns into something positive

She Hulk why did you think about going to The Lister?

Lilly, good luck for Sat, and KTC when do you test?

Nico and Sam you need big hugs  .  Nico, can I suggest that when you ring them again, ask for the persons name you speak to, and ask her why nobody rings you back after backing a promise that they would.  In my experience, getting a name always makes someone return a call, it puts some responsibility onto them.  If you don't get a call back within a time scale you have asked them to, ring back and speak to the office manager.

Hello to everyone else.

Sam x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

sjc...hmmm I suppose officially it is one type of 2ww but not the version where I have any hope of a result!!  

Oh and we sound similar on the alcohol front. I could tell you a story that involves me, drink, DH before he was DH, his boss, a helium balloon and a pr of my knickers....and that is all you get till I meet someone face to face!!


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi little Nell

Very interesting, I don't think you'll be able to get away with not telling that story on this thread. You must of been good if he then became your DH .

A taster of a night out with myself and friends in Dublin, would involve a pair of ripped knickers, thrown across the dance floor, landing on a friends (well met only a day before) head with the gusset laying down his nose like one of those roman helmets!!! This was several years ago I must add. You now must share your story.

Sam x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Whaaaat is going on now? I hope those knickers were clean Sam! Good grief


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Apparently this is the incident that decided DH to ask me to become his DW.
Big party that DH had spent ages arranging. Lots of people there incl his boss...they were not being positive about it and were being really snarky. I was drinking, and had that moment where ok one and not the next. I had not been happy with my dress as I was fat--and I was---so decided I had better take my kecks off as VPL........which reminds me- I had a friend who had a whole different understanding of what VPL is.................. (Note to self...Alcohol and painkiller not a good combo) A handy helium balloon was chosen from the chair next to me and I announced to DH boss that I was going to release them up into the night sky would he like to come and watch. All this took place between my attempts to sing" I love you baby" while stood on a chair and swearing at the people who were not joining in with the entertainment....
I woke up the next day- feeling pretty rough- and remembered nothing. DH told me what I did some months later...and he still hums the tune, and I blush to this day!!
CLASSY me...yep you'd better believe it!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

and on that note I retire to my bed for some much needed kip.
Mel- if tomorrow is big day, then hugs from me...if not stash 'em for rainy day!
Nico- hope you get some answers- bug the hell out of them.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

So let me love U babey let me love U







  

Night night Nell.

Not sure if tomorrow's the day Mel but if it is good luck babes.

Sleep tight all.
*xx*


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning All
Thanks you all so much for my flashing lights and dancing pom poms  

Lukey, good luck for your Hysto, I’m glad you have managed to get an appointment.   

She-Hulk, it is the big day today, fingers crossed  

Little Nell, blimey what a top helium story, go girl  

Nico, good luck with the shop it all sounds like it is coming together at last  

Lily, How are you feeling now?, glad things have moved on  (so to speak),  

Ktc, how’s it going, are you still bored?  

Egg, how are you feeling and what drugs are you on?  

 to Sjc, Welshie, Sam

Sorry I haven’t been around the last couple of days but I have been poorly, I have had pretty bad tummy pains since Friday but they got to the point where I was up most of Sunday night doubled over.  I set off for work yesterday and had to get off the train as I though I was either going to pass out or throw up on someone.  I managed to get home, but didn’t want to speak to the clinic in case they told me I couldn’t go ahead with the ET today.  Anyway, DP phoned the emergency number last night and spoke to the lovely Mr  Tim Mac, (who was apparently on a train) He explained it could be one of two things, either a twisted ovary in which case I wouldn’t be able to breath without being in excruciating pain, or internal bleeding in to the ovary sac.  As I was in a lot of pain but not so bad that I couldn’t breath we have decided that it is the later, probably helped in some way due to the daily heparin injections and aspirin I’m taking.   Any way, he said I needed to rest as much as possible take some analgesic and arrive as planned for 12.00 ET today, where they will assess me, but as far as he was concerned ET can go ahead as planned. This is the biggest relief for me as I was sooooooooo upset last night  .

Sorry for the waffle, I hope you all have a great day, I will catch up with you tomorrow to let you know how I got on.
Take care xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Blimey Mel - you poor thing. You must have been  out of your mind (and DH). Well, glad it all seems OK and that ET is hopefully still on. Really hope it all goes well. Will be thinking of you. 

As for the rest of you knicker-throwing, beer-guzzling girls.....mmmmm      

Nico - hope you get some better luck over the phone today   and all the shop things work out

Well .... I'm off for a few days away so will not be on here now til Wed evening to catch up....so...be good and I want some amusing chatter for when I'm back 

LOL

L

xx

Lily and K - hope all goes well these next few days


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Poor mell .... what a worry to go through all that and think they me not go a head, i supose they would have frozen the embies.  

been up from six waching scooby doo with JJ guy is so full of  cold i let his sleep  he has had his lemsip and gone off to new shop to kick the work mne in to touch JJ and I are off for breakfast in the deli as Sanisburys has been closed for a week and I yes I the kichen queen has nothing in the fridge.

hope you all have a good day

I will call clinic first thing


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

LUKEY  dont go for too long i might forget you


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

cheeky mare


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey-I could break into song again here...but will hold off.  Got the chap from the upholsterer coming in 40 mins to take the order for recovering 2 armchair and 6 dinner table chairs. What a battle that was choosing the material. Feel a change of mind coming on already!! 
Mel- what a not nice thing to go through, but understandable considering the drug combo.
Nico- hope the bugs stay away from you. Enjoy brekkie...
She- And if it's quite o-k, I love you ba-by..trust in my when I sa-y...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

How to spend 2300 euro in one easy lesson....get 6 dining chairs and 3 lounging chair renovated and recovered, with a new polish for the tabletop and it is done- poof- just like that


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Well have been doing a lot of thinking/talking over the last few days and still haven't really come to any firm conclusions.  So we've ended up booking a last minute deal to Menorca (hope the sun is still shining over there) for a bit of rest and recuperation. 

So good luck to all of you while I'm away, I will catch up on my return.

Mel - Good luck today, I hope everything is OK.

Egg, Ktc, Lily - Good luck.

Hello to everyone else.  sorry no personals but when you are not on here every day it is so hard to keep up.

Sam


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Mel good luck for a successful ET today, as for what drugs I am on, basically everything you can think of, I'm on it!!  You will be too by tonight!
egg
xxxx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry I've not posted much over past few days... I've been feeling really quite negative and down and didn't want to bring any of you down with me    Don't know what's happened, I was so positive for the first week but now I'm on the last few days I'm really just not coping too well.  I keep thinking it's all gone wrong and can't get this out of my head     I've had a few AF type pains again and I'm so bloated it's unreal, I can't fit into any of my clothes which is making me more  .  Is this amount of bloating normal?  I mean it's so cruel as I easily look 3 months pregnant   .  Still have a couple more days before test day, not sure how I'm going to last it.. I've been so determined not to test early 

Egg, Lilly.. hope you are OK on your 2WW

Mel, sorry to hear you've had a rough time, hope the ET went well today.

Nico, She, Lukey, Nell, Sam, SJC, welshie... glad you are all still around.

Sorry for the depressing me post...

K xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

K

Aww hun, please don't try to feel down. 

Do you feel like you could possibly have mild OHSS symptoms?

I am getting pains as well today but they feel more like my bladder is going to explode than anything else.  Also getting up more in the night and going for a wee.

It's so difficult to stay positive, I am having the same problem as you.  I have no idea how I am going to get to Saturday without going mad first 

Try to stay positive, we're here for you

Lilyx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

still no call i am now to cross to talk to them


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

To Lily and K,
Your feelings are quite natural at the moment. According to Zita W, there will be good days and bad days. Allow yourselves to be optimistic and try to banish negative thoughts.  

You can also use certain essential oils in burners or candles to help lift your mood and soothe and calm. Lavender for relaxation; lemon, lime or grapefruit to raise your spirits; or jasmine if you are feeling low. (Jo Malone has various candles, bath oils, shower gels and creams with these scents - you can order them on line from the comfort of your sofa!)

It's important to keep yourself occupied - leisurely walks, gentle yoga etc. Focus on the colour blue if you feel yourself starting to panic.

Mel, hon, how awful for you! I hope that ET went smoothly today. Am dying to know how many you had returned to the nest 

Nico, sorry that you haven't had a call back - how utterly frustrating. Did you send them an email?

Hello to Lukey, both Sams (Sam have a lovely hols), Welshie, Little Nell, Egg, Gracie and anybody I've forgotten.

AF arrived today - well kind of (very light) so getting blood test tomorrow afternoon. Don't suppose any of you'll be at the clinic?

*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I have started to listen to some of the guided imagery etc, as my thought process can be very negative...I found it helps. happy to share if anyone interested.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

no call


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

not funny now. how about composing a letter of concern...seems the average person would be getting a little fraught by now...


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nico I can't understand it.  All I can suggest is call and ask to speak to the office manager.

Hello She, Welshie, Lukey, K & Nell.

Mel, I hope that all went well today.     

Feel really very uncomfortable now.  Needing to go the the loo an awful lot including a couple of times through the night last night which I never do, and my abdomen feels like it's going to explode at the moment.  Very uncomfortable    Been drinking loads and feel like I am chained to the loo  

She, thanks for the advice and I am trying to be positive.  Stomach ache is currently taking my mind off it!

Speak in a bit

Lilyx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

*LADIES*,  

I've been gone a few days and missed 16 pages of   

mostly about botty bombs, food and, oh yes, back to knickers. What a sensible, sober group of gals I have managed to team up with  

Its lovely to be back - all the more rewarding as I set up the Broadband all by myself

Nell, you definitely get the "Mad Award" for the week. Here's to the quick return of Mr. Nell. Hope he likes the choice of covers. BTW,  with the spotting, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

She, how are those MBTs working out? Have a pair and only worn once, after a nasty accident - not convinced myself to try them again.

ktc - so sorry to hear you are having bad days. Its such a difficult time and all the 'signs' we watch for are so ambiguous. I can only wish for the next few days to go by speedily for you.

Lukey, you shold be forever known as skinny girl. I haven't weighed that little since I was 21. Glad your progesterone was good. Actually, just to put the record straight I see loads when I turn a corner - fields, sheep, trees, mountains  

Nico, how frustrating that the clinic aren't calling you back. Its a difficult decision you have to make. Maybe once the shop is open you might have a few minutes to yourself to think straight. The shop sounds great. What a colour combination, black/silver walls with blue/purple floor - all you need now is for She to turn up on opening night and you'll have all the colours of a rainbow   

Mel, what a result - 7 embies. Lots of sticky vibes for ET  

Lily, congrats on your 2 embies, heres hoping the next 2 weeks fly by

Hi to new girl Rosie and to sjc, Gracie, Truly, egg and Bluegirl

Lucky Sam being on holidays.

Speak to you all later. Off to re-fill my wine glass. 

Love Welshbird x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Did you know that green is relaxing on the eyes? The eyes don't need to adjust in any way when looking at it - hence green rooms for actors and doctors 

Welshburd, where have you been? Have your builders cleared off? RE: your MBTs, here's what you should do: 30 mins every day - you will notice the difference in just 2 weeks. Now that I have the all clear on my foot injury - yaaay, I will be wearing them as often as possible even though they don't look very pretty. I find them very good for my bum and thighs.

Fantastic footie tonight - 2-0 to the Red Devils so far - hee hee. Cracking goal from little Paul Scholes

*xx*


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

welshi  miss bo peep welcome back


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I am so not a fan of MBTs 

i used them for so long and had a hip prob that idid not connect and saw am osty o path got stright and put them in the bin. and i have been fine ever since, 

I use to walk to work 2 miles (i can not drive)  in my MBTs  and i would never put them on ever again.

this is my opinion  

sorry if its a bit strong  I'm not a fan of MBTs


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank you both for you valuable opinions, 
Yours sincerely,
Confused Dog Walker of Cymru


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Each to their own - they work fine for me. Shame they look so ugly though. I have to wear them with very long juicy bottoms which unfortunatlely make my bum look huge on account of pocket being on each cheek    So Welshie, answer the question, have you been trekking in the Himalayas??


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

No, I'm more of a gentle hillock type of girl


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Thought I'd do my 5 (or 15) things

5'8" and 9 1/2 stone 
shoulder length dark blonde hair
blue eyes

Adore my dog
Drink too much red wine
Love choccie, esp. Green & Blacks 
Really into gardening (want my own business)
Would love to breed pigs (not really into sheep!!!)
Massive tidy freak -, often get called 'Monica'
Always wanted to live in a caravan - a clean tidy one obviously
Into CSI, House and Grays - Dr McDreamy is just the most gorgeous guy ever.  DH - also gorgeous, got me the box set of the 2nd series last week so I would have something to watch until Sky arrived. Drool Drool

Nightie night,
Welshbird x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok, I give in...what are MBT?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

mbts  silly walking shoes


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

masai bush technology or something like that?


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Nell, as Lilly says, MBT stands for Masai Barefoot Technology. The shoe transforms hard surfaces into uneven ground - feels like one's walking on sand. They improve posture, work the core muscles and make the legs work harder. Hence very achey legged today - don't know how I'm going to drag myself to the clinic. Did you watch the game yesterday? Great result!

Thinking of you today Mel.

*xx*


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Must listen to womans hour now about IVF drugs and steriods!!!!

sam x


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Radio 4?

Have I missed it?

Ahh it's on now


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Will have to podcast it later.
Thanks for that Sam.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Girls, I have changed my profile name  as i did not want my full name being at the top of the page 

I have called ARGC to day and yet again they have not called me back when i get a bit cross and asked for an appointment  she said that was not possible for her to do.

Had a long chat with imogen Edward jones  Aurther of the stork club today  she had nothing nice to say about ARGC other than they were best place to be and under there care you stand the best chance in the world, she said she would never go through the |IVF thing ever again.

I do feel a bit let down at the moment but I am to busy to think strait .

hope your all ok


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

[fly]   [/fly]
Just to wanted to say loads of luck to Mel, hope you are feeling better and that it goes really well today.

   

 Went for highlights today, sat in the chair for 10 minutes in the lovely gown when my hairdresser arrived to tell me my appt. was actually tomorrow. Doh!  So have couple of hours to myself in quiet house - builders finally picked up tools and went this morning, yay!!!!

Hope you're all well. Chat later.
Welshbird x


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

OMG - I left you girls worrying that you all like computers too much (except me and Nico  ) and now I come back to find you discussing the merits of walking boots for a day - WHAT IS THE MATTER WITH YOU ALL??! Still - love you all and missed you quite a bit.....  

Sam - so glad you are having a hol - I went away a month ago and have come back v positive - hope it works for you too.
K - my love, oh I am so sorry you are feeling sad. I know there is nothing I can say to make you happy but so know what you mean. Remember though that the result is not dependent on what you are feeling today (it is already decided) - as She says (good tips Mrs Zita-hulk), it is all v natural to feel like that and you must not feel cross with yourself for feeling so. Just get lots of cuddle from DH who I am sure is as lovely as you. I am glad you posted as was worried about you and I don't want to hear that "I didn't want to bring you all down" talk again OK?    . One more day to go anyway isnt it? so nearly there.   
Lily - blimey not sure if you will be able to read this in one go without wee-ing! Sorry you are feeling bloated too - again, only a few days left - you brave two you   
She - great result like you say (3-0 was it?) : I love scholesy (not to look at obviously ) - think we might win it. You still have not done your 5(15) points for us you naughty girl  
Nell - your chairs sound v posh - hope the man did it all to your satisfaction.
Welshie - hoorah - you are back and so glad there is another Monica on here (she is so fantastic). Do really love Wales and was only having a dig  . Think as hysto now on the 2nd Nov we might be doing this journey together from what you said before. Skinny? (yeah maybe once)  - think Mel was lighter than me though wasn't she? 
Nico - so strange about you not getting a call. So sorory you are fed up with it all. The only thing I think you can do if you get a chance is pop in there? Am sure it could be sorted easily for you that way? I know you should get a call really but you do not need any more stress now, do you? 
Mel - hope you are OK hun? Did it go ahead yesterday? Bit worried about you...Also - what's going on with the house?
Hi sjc - how are you doing? - good to see a bit more of you! 

Hope that's everyone. Had lovely time away with friend and her lovely children - was v proud of myself as did lots of shoe-putting-on, tree-climbing, race-running and bathing.

LOL

xx


Welshie - just got your post - you funny girl


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I had my call  

Not to bad but i was at work so could not think of all the things i wanted to but it looks like IVIG will cost me £2000 on top of every thing , so I will talk to DH tonight but I dout i will do next af in 10 days as i have to do the HLM as well. 

be back later 

nico la la la la


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

thank gawd (She) for that......


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yay Nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah, 3-0 to us.

No bloods for me today as AF has all but vanished. Am baffled as to what is going on  

Well here are my 5 thangs
39 years and almost 13 months
5ft4 (without heels)
just above the shoulder black hair
brown short-sighed eyes
9 stone (probably heavier thanks to tx)
addicted to Starbucks
love shopping (oh dear), holidays and weekends away
also love meeting friends for drinky poos - we have 3 nice pubs at the end of the road - one serves coffee and chocolate beer - yaaaay

Lukey, your time with friend sounds exhausting. How many sprogs has she got?

That's me done. Off for a bucks
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

....fizz?

Sure you're not...you know.....preggers? 

God woman after my own heart with that desciption

2 kids - lovely and soooo cute

xx

where is everyone else?


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Preggers .....
Hope not as have been drinking for England since last bfn! And had MMR last week to boot!
Was going out for a Starbucks but got distracted by next door neighbour's open door with clearly nobody within. The builders had left it wide open - ha ha - they must have slammed it shut and it bounced back open. This is the new flash git neighbour who I haven't got too much time for.
Anyway, had a good nose around - wanted to make sure there was nobody in the house  
Should  have nicked all their tools as they have been causing serious noise pollution - before 8am at that!

Off to look for


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

hey all, fear not for nell  is here!

Well, AF seems to be trying to appear. but has gone into hiding too...not sure what the heck is going on! Maybe toying with us she-H??


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the   messages... I've been a lot better today as I'm now back in work but not sure how the hell I'm going to sleep tonight    one more sleep is all I have to wait    Not sure if scared or nervous.. also so amazed I've managed to not test early!

OK, best do my 10 things:

I'm 5ft 2.5" (my half inch is more important than Lukey's as I'm shorter  )
Brown shoulder length hair with different colour highlights depending on the season (although I'm not as brave as Nico!)
Dark brown eyes
Was a size 10 this time last year now my 12's are tight (blaming it on tx!)
Love Spooks, Greys Anatomy (obviously Dr Dreamy), CSI, House (am pretty sure someone else said the same!) and hate soaps!
Enjoy having friends over for dinner and drinking rioja
Gordon Ramsay is my fave chef but gone off his wife!
Really like Lemar's new CD... but reminds me of ARGC as I played it on my Ipod all the time during stimming!)
Have a bit of an obsessive thing of matching underwear (again something in common with someone else)
Used to be very sporty.... played rugby for over 7 years!!

Hope you're all still my friends after that weird description?!

K x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

PS Nico, glad ARGC called you back


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

OMG - really GOOD LUCK for tomorrow K   - thought it was Friday  . Hope they don't make you wait for the phone call too long (or are you going to pre-empt it?!!) PLEASE PLEASE let it be a positive.....let us know when you can.

Anyone heard from Mel?

L

xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

OOOOOOH!!!!!

ktc  


        

    

Love Welshbird xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sadly I would have POAS long ago...go on ask me if I did any already?!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

assume yes but it was a no? (but aren't you too early?)


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

my mind is completely messed with...but yes, several BFN are propped up on the window ledge in the bathroom. I like to go back and make sure they really are.....


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

K
wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow   
egg
xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

nell - when is AF due you mad girl


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

due tomorrow but spotting today...so maybe tonight or maybe in morning. My temps have dropped so I am pretty sure this is not the miracle...


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

sorry about that nell

of to bed (I know - mad) as exhausted - think I will need special SAS training when I do get my own bub!

xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

K,       for tomorrow

Nell,


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

ooh...almost forgot

Did anybody see the BBC news at 6pm? They did a report from ARGC (not that you would know).  They were in the embryology lab and the embryologist who did my ET with Mr T was there.  They also did an intervew with Mr T.

It was all about the changes to the rules and only putting 1 embie back


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

did not see the news but did listen to the radio one. Quite hard work listening to the lady consultant.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah I found her difficult to listen to, in fact she sounded almost hysterical at one point


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi can i just say I love you all but I'm too busy to reply for a few days , so for give me i will be about but not on top form,, what ever top form is for me..

I could sleep on a washing line

good nite


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, or very nervous. Made me feel a bit perturbed to be honest...wonder what the view would have been had they had someone who had not had a success in the end...so not really balanced view.  
Hellfire look at me swallowing pond scum and grass in the hope it makes my ovaries work better!! 

Nico- you can say what you like luv, now go get some rest supernico....


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Night, night Lukey

Also off to bed, extremely knackered - been busy doing washing all evening as new washing machine arrived today.  What sort of independent, liberated female am I, that gets excited by a new domestic appliance. Sad, eh?  Anyway, have 3 weeks worth of laundry to do and am on load 6!

Nico, don't stay away too long, we will miss you. 

Nell, I always find that POAS will almost certainly bring on AF - its almost instantaneous, I swear my uterus can hear the packet being ripped open.  I'm never even late, I just think some months, maybe .... and after 6 years you'd think I'd learn.  Someday we will see both blue lines.  

Sweet dreams everyone
Welshbird xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

welshie- I got excited when my dyson arrived and still did a little jig when the ebay bought turbo tool arrived as well some weeks later....now that is sad. SO it is the ripping packet open that does it?!?!! Bummer! My mass purchase from...yes, you guessed it... ebay, has been beckoning me. I was weak, forgive me....


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Aw my GAWD! What is going on? Little Nell, please throw all those sticks you have in the bathroom away! (Adopts very bossy tone) do it now before you go to bed please!

Good luck tomorrow K, I know it'lll be good news. I can feel it in my water. Somehow, thought you weren't testing till the weekend! You've been very very good not to test early.

Mm Welshi, I am concerned about all this washing you've been doing. Will you have to iron it as well? 


welshbird said:


> Nell, I always find that POAS will almost certainly bring on AF - its almost instantaneous, I swear my uterus can hear the packet being ripped open.


 What a quality quote!

I do understand the dyson thing though even though I only use it when I need to get rid of a spider (and DH isn't home). They are rather fantastic aren't they?

Missed the news - why didn't any of you tell me?? Gah! Will have to listen to the radio thing tomorrow as unable to download it at the mo. Ended up listening to last week's interview of Dita von T (fab name) which was quite ok. She's pretty sexy. Maybe I should get a corset.....

Well had a lovely couple of hours down the pub. Tapas with chocolate and coffe beers so forgive me if I take any liberties. DH wants to go crimbo shopping in NY so want to book tickets before he changes his mind 

Think I'd best say goodnight.

*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Dita- isn't she married to the guy with the wall eye??


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes hunny. How r u this morning? Hope I wasn't too bossy last night.


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Morning Luvvies,

What the heell is a "wall-eye" ?  
D v T  stole the name from a forties movie star, not great initials though  

Nell, loved the POAS syndrome explanation, did you find that in the Oxford English Dictionary?

Off to shove another load into the WM - also got very excited by Dyson Animal when it arrived  

Welshbird x


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Has anyone ever worked in an office where all the females fall into sync ?  (Gotta feel sorry for the men in that office   )  I think its happening on this site, at least 5 of us are on the verge of AF 

She - have you got those flights booked yet ??  I find it very difficult shopping for others in NY, there is so much there for me I just get completely side-tracked!!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

uRM, walleye is that pale eye thing that some animals have where it is odd. he is the guy who wears the funny contacts and it reminds me of wall eye

http://www.biology-online.org/dictionary/Wall-eye


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hoping to go 1st week in November. DH needs to check work diary first.  Yeah, not too sure how tx will pan out. AF seems to have gone already so I think I should give my bod a rest and maybe start next year. Am yet to work out the finer details just yet.

The AF group sync thing is natural. I watched a nature progamme about lions which illustrated this.  It's all to do with the alpha female attracting mates when fertile thus ensuring that the other lionesses in the pack waited their turn so to speak!

So who's the alpha female in your office Welshie?


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Not had to deal with office politics (or PMS) for two years now, the question would be who is the alpha-female on this thread?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmm- now that is one to ponder!!


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Heeeeelllllllllloooooo Ladies, I have missed soo much:

Ktc,  I didn’t realise your test was today I thought it was tomorrow. Gooooooooooooooooooood Luuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccccck!     
My god you played rugby! to everyone else can I just confirm that ktc doesn’t look like a rugby player.

Lukey  I hope had a great break, where did you go?  Hey Lukey I may be lighter than you but I’m also a tad on the vertically challenged side    !

Cheer up Nico, I know you are having a bit of a nightmare with the clinic but I’m sure it is just a one off, please stick with it. I’ve just caught up, I’m glad you got your call in the end.  

Little Nell,  How are you doing, I hope you threw away all your tests as the green one instructed you to  

Sam,  I hope you have a fab holiday in Menorca, you deserve, take care and try and relax.  

Egg, How are you, sorry what day are you on now, is it day 26? I’m day 22 now  .  

Lily, how is the bladder, I have been getting up loads in the night too, and then waking about 4.00 and not being able to go back to sleep.  I hope you have been keeping away from the pee sticks  .

She-Hulk, We I have three little ones put back, 1 extended blast, 1 blast and one not quite there, which probably won’t go any further but they said they may as well put it back any way.  How did you get one with your blood test? You lucky thing, fancy your DH wanting to shopping in New York  .

Welshbird, how’s the wine, I can’t remember the last glass of wine I had  . I enjoy gardening too, what sort of business would you like to set up?

As I mentioned to She, we had three little fells put back on Tuesday but didn't get home till quite late so I just lounged around till bed time, and yesterday I had to go back and have my Ivig, so I was back at the clinic for 10.30am, although I didn't get started until nearly 12.00.  There were 4 other ladies having it done at the same time as me, so we all had a chat and read the paper and books etc.  They advise you to bring some lunch with you as it takes a long time, which it did, 6 hours in all, this was partly due to my veins being a bit of a crap, the fluid couldn't flow as quickly as some of the other ladies.  But I felt fine and had no side affects so I hope it works.

My test is next Friday so I will be counting the days, here's hoping K's will be the first BFP of many  .
Mel xx
PS I'm not much of a big boss Lion either


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Oooh Mel, lovely to hear from you. Yaaay on your trio of embies. Hope they are getting nice and snuggly! How fab.  I hope you have your feet up and that you are taking it very easy indeed. That's precious cargo you're carrying.  I didn't have the blood test yesterday as AF has vanished and I need to be in full flow when the tests are done.  Might go back to my old clinic on Friday to have a blood test as still  have cramps   Maybe I should just get an HPT but I don't like those things one bit. They always give me bad news (well except last year).

Well I listened to the woman's hour ivf programme. I wasn't overly impressed to be honest. She did sound rather uncomfortably hysterical for my liking as well.

I wonder how K's getting on. Hope she's ok. Haven't seen Egg for ages either  

Welshie, please give the washing machine a rest   

Yet to book flights as need to sort out departure times but will do it today by hook or by crook.  What is happening with new covent garden soup?  It used to be fantastic. Have just tried to eat the chicken and mushroom soup which is pretty awful.  And now I'm starving and have to go out to get something to eat for lunch. Might even be too weak to make it to the shops.  pah!

x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Several birthdays at work and a leaving do..now feel sick after scoffing 4 pieces of different cakes and hosts of other ****e!!


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Mel, great news.  Take it easy now won't you.

I have been lurking all day waiting for K to post, I do hope that she is OK.

Still weeing during the night and suffering broken sleep   but I don't feel like I am going to explode any more.  I wonder if I hadn't quite drunk enough and was starting to get OHSS?  I upped the fluids intake and I wonder if that has sorted things out?

Back to work for another couple of hours

Speak later

Lilyx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Poor you Lily - I hate broken sleep. While I was stimming last tx I managed 2 litres of water a day which was pretty hard going for me. I have lapsed back to my old ways of hardly drinking any water which is very very bad   How much are you drinking now?


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi She-hulk, this will make your eyes and everything else for that matter water, whilst I was at the clinic yesterday, there was a lady there who was being filmed for a BBC1 TV programme which is due to be shown in November 11th or 14th I can't remember what she said now. Anyway she is actually PG with twins, but she said that during her Simms stage she was on *9 litres *  of water at day. Can you believe that, you wouldn't be able to leave the house would you


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Crikey- my eyes are fine, my bladder is twitching. How on earth do you do that


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

She - know exactly what you mean - if I drink 2 litres I am sooo pleased with myself. Have been v good though and have drunk 1.5-2 litres for the past 2 weeks (per day) so that I can cope if Mr T says I need more (god forbid) when I start.....and then there's the milk.......bluuuuuuurrrrggghh. Mmmmmm, do think you should do a HPT - when was AF due? Best to know so that you can sort the flights yeah? As no flying with babies on board etc.
Lily - are you waiting for ARGC to give you the news on Sat are are you going to do a test yourself? Here's lots of     for you.
Mel - bet you're glad you can now put your feet up? Are you on gestone too or the lovely botty-bombs?! Hoping your embies are liking it inside! OMG - 9 litres - that makes me want to


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Af is here, so that means bloods tomorrow - is that right? Day 2??


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah - day 2 is best


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukey said:


> lovely botty-bombs?


                               

How does anybody drink 9 litres a day? I can't comprehend it. That's like a whole 6 pack of 1.5ltr volvic!!Why so much? You'd just live in the loo or wear pampers all day 

I'm off to the loo 

Ah, Nell, just seen your post. Bloods can be done on day 2 or 3 babes but as day 3 is Saturday tomorrow's the day.
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I will get my mate to take my blood tomorrow at work. Funnily enough I am doing the bloods clinic tomorrow as well!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Are you ok hunny? You sound rather glum.
 xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

PMT- and worried still about DH...not really glum, just kind of NFI if that makes sense...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

What does NFI mean? I'm sure it doesn't mean what I think it does.
Aw, will DH ring you today? When's he due back?


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Here is a hug for you Little Nell, I'm sorry its not from DH but I hope it will help


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

from me too (very gentle ones)
xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Lukey, I'm on the lovely Botty Bombs, I have BB on my mobile alarm to remind me when to take them, DP thought it hilarious when I told him what it stood for     . After listening to a Gestone teach yesterday I'm so glad I'm not on them, the size of the needle is horrendous ouch!!!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

NFI =not "flippin" interested...
DH is struggling and I cannot help. We cannot even guarantee living together at the moment which is annoying to say the least. Out of 3 yrs married we have lived together for just one year, and a chunk of that he was away on exercises etc...not conducive to coping at the best of times let along throwing in what we did last year alone.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

So sorry Nell - sounds a bit of a mare. I really sympathise with you both and hope that things can be resolved soon.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I am sure I just posted and it is not here...oh well. I will be ok- fear not, hormones are raging. 
Little concerned that ktc has not checked in yet...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah, I'm worried about her too. Really hope she's ok.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

maybe she can't use FF at work?   

Nell - oh hun - I do feel for you, when is DH next home?  (gentle one from me too! - not sure why but its clearly the in-thing)

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

Nico - WE MISS YOU


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

DH back few days before the appt... and will be based still in UK. We get Xmas together and a chunk of January too. Much depends on what the appt raises though...


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

- Nell and DH at xmas


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

I know ktc can't access FF at work, so hopefully this is why she has not been on yet.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Definately will be getting on down over XMas...and before then too if the opportunity arises...


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Little Nell and DH


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

I hope that K logs on soon.  v wooried about her.

Whoever was asking about my water intake, I'm doing about 4.5 litres a day at the moment.

Back after dinner

Lilyx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh poo

The mother in law is on her way over.....arrrgh

Back tomorrow then.

Good luck K, thinking about you and will check back tomorrow for hopefully good news.

Lilyx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmm, Lily- have "fun" with MIL...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh my God... so much chatter!

So sorry I'm late with my post, DH met me from work and we went straight out for dinner and only now got back home (Lukey, Mel, you're right I can't log on in work  

Anyhow... my news, guess what... I got a  ... oh my god, I'm pregnant   
I can't belive it, not really sunk in yet!  My level was 243 which is good I was told, I'm still on all the same drugs and back in the morning for a blood test (then it'll be every 2 or 3 days for next 2 weeks).  Thank you all so much for thinking of me.. don't know what else to say.. for the first time in my life I'm stuck for words!!

Lily.. I so hope you join me on Saturday.. I held out and didn't test at home although I was going crazy by the time I got the call at 12.30!!

Mel, glad you're embies are now safely reunited with you.

Sorry, such a short post.. I just don't know what else to say.

K xx

PS Lukey, was really lovely to talk to you today... and tell you DH you're my FF not a stranger


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeeehar! Way to go....CONGRATS to you and DH!!


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

KTC

COngratulations!!!!!Wey Hey your going to be a Mummy and DH a lovely Daddy.  Well done KTC.    .

See you lot as mad as always, I 've notice some of you are durty birds as well, mentioning no names!!

Sam x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm so please for you k, that's the best news well done you and DH
xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

don't know what you mean - we weren't talking on the phone were we?!   

Anyway it's my pleasure to be the (1stxxxx) 2nd!! on here to officially say..........................WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, YYYYIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, BL**DY MARVELLOUS and all the rest......so so pleased for you and DH - what a great day! ENJOY IT.

LOL

Lukey - FF not stranger

xx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

p.s Why do my posts have numbers next to the globe on the far left and yours all don't.

KTC, out of interest what was done differently for you this time?

Sam x


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

OK - 4th is good too....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I have no's next to my globe on far right-not left. As far as I know it is specific to your computer and I can only see my own.


> Your IP address is shown only to you and moderators. Remember that this information is not identifying, and that most IPs change periodically.
> 
> You cannot see other member's IP addresses, and they cannot see yours.


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

sjc, I think the numbers next to the globe are when you are logged on, if you log out and check one of your posts you probably wont see them.  They seem to be similar to an IP address.
mel


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

k, what time did you arrive for your blood test this morning?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

oh no the techies are out again......


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

[fly]   [/fly]

       ​
[fly]  [/fly]

Massive massive Congratulations to you and DH

Love Welshbird x


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Techie Alert


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

K
Great news!
   

egg
xxxxx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh my god, my grammer in my posts have been poor and now I can't tell my left from my right, OK I will stop getting paranoid regarding the numbers if you all have them as well.  I have even thought that my file at the ARGC has got a mark on it symbolising that I post on this thread!!! 

Well I have some thoughts about the radio 4 programme yesterday, there is a dedicated thread on this site about it but it appeared to get quite heated so I daren't post on it!!!  It was quite interesting that in her opinion, that she believed if you get too many eggs they can be poor quality where a person on the ICSI thread was advised that if you over stimulate that usual means your really fertile?  I am now questioning my situation, I had few eggs my first go of IVF and had a BFP, this time maximum drugs (which is another debate with regard to that programme) and more eggs and a BFN?  I wander if the 'data' is analysed by the ARGC with regard to who gets the - and +.  Any thoughts on this?  However, I also appreciate that who wants to keep going through IVF on a low dose until they get that positive

Lilly your big day to tomorrow,  , lets hope Mr T is on a roll eh.


Sam xxx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

cheers my dears, I'm still on cloud 9!!

sjc, I've only done IUI previously so don't have anything to compare it to, although I did follow Zita West and had acupuncture!

Me, I was there around 7.40, felt a right idiot as I had the really lovely guy I always talk to and he knew it was pregnancy test (obviously) and I got all emotional with tears when he was taking my blood   

K xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry on the techie front, I promise I won't do it again   

I listened to the Radio 4 programme today and read a few of the posts on the dedicated thread and boy was it getting heated so I ran away and didn't go back, hee hee I'm such a wimp  

k, was it big bear man that took your blood? He is lovely isn't he, apparently someone was telling me yesterday that he is actually a doctor but hasn't yet passed the UK exam to practice in this country.
Mel


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Mel, it wasn't him (although I've had him lots), it was the guy who's probaly late 20's, I know he's from Luton.  He's usally the first guy there.  He was so lovely to me this morning.

kx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Just had a PM from Rachel, she's put our list on my post on the first page so that I can update it when needed and we all know that the one on the 1st page is up to date.

K xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Early night for me....see you all on TFIF....


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Me too, all the excitement has worn me out  

Have a big day tomorrow,Tesco, Ikea and picking DH up from airport.  Yippee, he's home for a couple of days - though no   as AF is starting to growl.  Speak to you all tomorrow.

Love Welshbird x

PS  Have to say again, great news K.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yaaaaay *K  * congratulations!!! And celebrations! I just knew it - wooooo yoooo.
Raising a glass to your and your DH - you must be both thrilled. Well chuffed for you!

*gentle hugs
She-Hulk
xx*


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Congrats again k, sleep well. 
Night Night All
xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

sjc said:


> Well I have some thoughts about the radio 4 programme yesterday, there is a dedicated thread on this site about it but it appeared to get quite heated so I daren't post on it!!!


Sure is heated. Spilled over to Woking Nuffield thread too see link below if interested.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70462.705

Lilly are you testing tomorrow? Good luck if you are. Fingers crossed for you.

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

Big Congratulations K on your BFP, I am so pleased for you and DH.







Hopefully this is the first of many BFPs for the girls on this thread.

lots of love
Dollyx


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

Morning!

Did you get any sleep K?!! oooooo - just thought - OMG could be twins!

Off to help great aunt move house today (mmmmmmmmm - where is my halo?!) - so on and off when I can. As she's 97 don't suppose she has the internet.....  

LOL

xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Flipping mother in law    I get to miss all the best bits!

K congratulations hun,  especially after you were so down.  

I hope that your levels are rising nicely.  What's the deal now with the blood tests?

I know the guy that you mean, cos I saw him on the train when I was on my way home after a 5pm scan.  It's the smaller guy isn't it?  He's lovely.  I always used to get either him or the big bear of a guy (who was lovely as well)

One more sleep to go and I am already .  I'm so tired with all of the crappy sleep that I have been getting this week, I'll be surprised if I can get up to go to London tomorrow.  I overslept this morning and had to peel myself off the bed.

Speak later

Lilyx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning All, especially our new Mum  

I know what you mean about not sleeping Lily, I can 't remember the last decent night I got.  Are you excited about your test, how do you feel, have you any symptoms at all or do you just feel normal?

I feel remarkable normal, other than the sleeplessness, which I'm not sure if that's good or not. 

Sorry for all the questions.

Lukey,   What a great age to get to, have a fun day with your Great Aunt  
Mel


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hiya Mel

How's it going?

I am sooo nervous, I don't know what to do with myself.  I am going to ring ARGC in a bit to see if I have to hang around afterwards or whether we can go straight home.  It's bad enough with a 4+ hour round trip, don't want to have to hang around waiting if I don't have to.  

The bloating and uncomfortable feeling has gone now since I upped my fluid intake again.  I thought that I noticed changes in my nipples last night but I reckoned that was a figment of my imagination!

I dunno what to think really 

Lilyx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Lily, I spoke to the clinic the other day about pg test and they said I didn't even have to go into the clinic, I just have my blood test and then go home or to the office, what ever I would do normally.  She said the earlier I get my bloods done the earlier they would ring with the results, did you see that K had hers done at 7.40am and got the call at 12.30.  That is going to a long old 5 hours isn't it!!


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks Mel, just confirmed that with them.

Going to get there as soon at it opens tomorrow and hope for the best!


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

I have everything crossed for you, take care until then and I hope you sleep better tonight.


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Afternoon all

She, just looked at that site, getting very frisky and embarrassing really.  The woman was invited onto Womans hour to express an opinion, thats a democratic society eh?  The problem is, when it is about something so sensitive like IVF and one doesn't agree with the persons train of thought all hell  breaks loose .ie. that site.  It's just food for thought in my opinion.  Right I am going to stop talking about it now.  You didn't answer my q about the Lister, why did you choose there?  

Regarding your advice about SKY, called to cancel it and they sent an engineer free of charge.  He has just left and told me that if you threaten to cancel SKY because it isn't worth the money that reduce the cost.  He heard of comeone having it for 75p an month!!!!!!!!!

Hi to Melmac, little mel, KTC, lilly, Lurkey, Dollydee, Sam and Egg.  Hi also to Nico, missing your fun posts .

Love Sam x


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

See I told you that calling their bluff would work


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello girls

Have you ever seen such blue skies in the month of October??

Best of luck tomorrow Lily - will be thinking of you - hooooo!

Sam, good to hear from you. I had my first tx at the Lister that's why I was thinking of returning for my second tx.  Well said about the other site - hell and high water eh? I was quite shocked to tell you the truth and it takes a fair bit to shock me.  So are  you all sorted out on the Sky front?  I had one of their engineers in on Wednesday.  

Just getting ready to see my sis who had a baby a couple of weeks ago. Much as I love the little chap I'm not really up for it. Went into lovely organic baby shop after my starbucks fix and they have such fab things there. Really wish I was buying for my baby - I'm always buying things for other people's babies   .  Mind you, I would probably go completely crazy if I was buying for my own baby! Do any of you know the Nursery Window on Walton Street? It's just divine.

Better get ready. Wonder how Nico's getting on with the new shop.  Well done Lukey for being such a dutiful niece (or should that be great niece?)
xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

lukey- interesting AF not here for you. I have had the most painfree AF ever...and I normally puke, have the trots and faint. Not a painkiller taken. I went to USA in Aug and had this http://www.clearpassage.com/
It was very interesting and if this is the result, a positive one!!

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

yes, results should be back next week. It takes a little while for the paperwork to come through. I am miss sceptic from scepticsville so was the last person to consider doing it. I felt so much better after it though, they look at the whole you and whilst some of it was a little embarrassing, it was worth it to put my body and mind back together again..


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Evening All,

I'm with Lukey this month - no spotting (highly unusual) and now running late (never late!) - but do have twinges under my ribs, so I'm guessing its just lurking - probably waiting for me to rip open an expensive hpt tomorrow morning  

Haven't checked out your website yet, Nell, but I will do.  I am probably the opposite to you, very cynical about Western medicine, and I believe the whole has to be treated.  I started Chinese medicine in the summer, I took it for a month, and actually quite got used to it, foul as it was, and i think it helped as I have had far less pain and spotting since.  I was reading all sorts of pros and cons on another thread, not really bothered about any of it, when someone mentioned that 'cos the herbalist aren't registered, no-one knows whats prescribed, poisons etc and possibly dog.    I'm sure this is just rumour and very insulting to Chinese herbalist everywhere but I couldn't get the thought out of mind and stopped taking them.  

Lily, all the best for tomorrow    

Love Welshbird x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

evening ladies

Lily..                                                          Good luck hun... I'll be thinking of you.

Sorry a quick one, friends just about to arrive and they don't know I'm pregnant and she's pregnant so it's going to be a double celebration!!  I'll log on as much as I can this weekend but I may be quiet as won't have time to post.

Lilly, hun... I so hope you get your BFP... I'm almost as nervous about your test as I was about mine!

K x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, strange things sometimes happen. My BFP last year was the cycle following my BFN for IVF#1. Waiting for AF to appear and waited...
As for the expensive POAS, hence I got a job lot on ebay to satisfy my obsessive streak. I always POAS to watch the trigger leave so I know anything after that is not a fluke.
I tried chinese medicine for a hip problem-before I knew what it was caused by- and the stuff was foul. I had to boil it in a pan and drink it- yuk. Also had acupuncture but it was really painful as they were groin area and I have not been brave enough to venture near again. Just picked up the brochure for a beauty place on camp though and may consider a bit of massage and reflexology for a bit of TLC for me...


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Ooooooh!!  i could have a massage ANY time.

Didn't you find Nell that although the smell was disgusting when you were boiling the herbs (and, by the way my saucepan was never the same again!) it actually was sort of satisfying - 
or do I just need help 

except of course 'til I started thinking about little pooch bones ....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

it was the most gross smell ever...mine looked very much like diarrhoea by the time I finished...and the taste was something to behold...I can smell it now. The pan was never the same either. To be honest I would have done anything if I thought it was making my hip better. Hence I now find myself drinking grass juice in the hope it will make my ovaries work better!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

HI girls  

not feeling like super nico this week I have crashed and burned, not doing TX till new year feel all left out and blaming DH for spending too much on silly rubber floors ect do not the happy bunny i usually am . SORRY 

have pm KTC fab news lets hope lilly will be the same 

DH cut his last hair in our old shop today 16  years so bit of a funny day as we are not even talking .

better go befor i bring you all down , I dont usually feel like this so i never know what to do , I am always  so High so my low is  very Low.

Big Kiss to you all

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

big hugs nico...for you the banana riding llama will dance


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Nico, so sorry you feel down.  You have worked so hard recently and been under so much stress its not surprising you are feeling so low.

 

Its must have been a very emotional day for you and DH.  Do you have the weekend together.  I guess you still have alot to do in the new shop.  I hope you can make up soon.  Sometimes its so difficult to see beyond the tx, but the next few weeks will fly by and hopefully you will be feeling stronger.

Welshbird x


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Lily just remembered you are testing tomorrow, good luck (can't find the good luck smiley thing but if I could I would put some here for you!)
got to go as have friends round, 
egg
xxxx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening

Wouldn't it just be great if you were all pregnant.  Who was saying about woman all having periods at the same time?, I studied this is psychology and apparently woman give off a smell when they have their periods, no comments please, and around 6 months of being together there cycles are very similar in dates!!

Little Nell and Welshbird I to have tried those herbs, I even considered getting a camping stove in the garden as my DP would go on about the smell so much.. it was rank and the liquid just looked like pond life.  My herbalist actually told a friend that they use to use either rams testes or the head, can't quite remember, something dodgy, but it has now been banned, mad cows disease etc I suppose!!

Apparently superdrug do cheap pee sticks, did someone on here advises that?

Nico, I hope you and DH get this all sorted, I know that I just wanted another go straight after my BFN, maybe with all the stress you have in your life with regard to your shop etc it may not be such a good idea going through it right now, you don't need any additional weight on your shoulders. 

She-Hulk how often did they scan you etc at The Lister then?

Lilly, got a good feeling about you....fingers crossed. 

S x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah Lukey I bought expensive digital hpt. Think I needed to see the brutal words "not pregnant" to cure me of any lingering hopes I was secretly harbouring. Feeling lo as a ho at the mo.

Got scanned 3 times during stimms Sam - first scan was on day 7 of stimms.

Sorry you're feeling low Nico. Hope the weekend will be nice for you.

Am yet to try Chinese herbs - not sure if it's my bag. Would be able to drink anything that smelt foul...

Welshie, you and your crazy smileys! That banana is spooky!!

Good luck again for tomorrow Lilly. Try and get some sleep tonight.

Bed time for me with nice fresh sheets to look forward to. Night night my lovelies.
xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

so much for my Killer cells have woken up with a terrible cold, lemsip in hand i'm off for my last day in the old salon, my mummy and daddy are comming up so daddy can help guy clear the old shop tomorrow and mummy can look after JJ its half term and we have him till wednesday  X would not swap it.

I did chines herbs YUKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK it did change my AF a bit and make me sleep well, but never again could I drink that stuff.

lots of love a snotty almost feeling my self again nico


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Morning girls

Oh lord - sorry for all the lows...

Nico hun, a cold too - would you believe it? I can totally understand how you feel - as Welshie says it is easy to want to just keep trying for a baby but in you heart of hearts I'm sure you know that you will have your best chance if you do it when the time is best for you and DH. Am sure that when the shop is up and running (with new floor!), when Xmas is over and when you can concentrate on it, your Tx will be all the better for the wait. Don't feel left out - none of us are guaranteed when we can start even if we might have half a plan - so don't go anywhere madam   
She - know what you mean about baby shopping etc and having a sister with lovely babies - I have one too and always struggle around the time we meet up but in a strange way it spurs me on too. Hope your visit with your Sis was OK. To make you feel better AF arrived for me last night - so all that talk of pee-sticks did the trick - we can be mis together today   
Welshie, Sam and Nell - all that talk of poo-smelling, pan-ruining chinese stuff has put me off my porridge you meanies  . Nell - think you should re-try the acu though as bar a few pricks (so to speak) it never hurts for me and it is BRILLIANT
K - hope your evening was fun - how could it not be! What are your levels now?
Lily - thinking of you today and hoping, hoping, hoping...
Mel - you're quiet - all ok?
Egg - you must be nearing a milestone date to aren't you - what is going on?

More people viewing the house today so more tidying - even I'm bored of it now. Then off to friends for the night who have kids from hell so that should make me feel better  

Later
xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning All, I was out on the town last night, so not ignoring you all, well, not out on the town exactly we went for dinner as it was my BIL 30th birthday.

Nico, here is a big   for you, I hope all goes well tomorrow at the grand opening.

Lily, Thinking off you, let us know how you get on.      

I must admit I have never tried the Chinese herbs but, I don't think I'll bother now they sound pretty awful.  I was reading 2ww diary yesterday and I noticed that one lady had been taking wheatgrass and her FSH dropped from a massive 38.8 to 7.8 or something similar, so Lukey, I know you are running a thread on wheatgrass this certainly is a dramatic result.

Just a note on the pee sticks my last clinic made a point of saying that we mustn't use the digital test that tell you if you are pg or not as they had two women who had used them and they gave a false positive.  It was only when they went to have their blood test a week or so later that is showed they had never been pg and the cyclogest was keeping af away.  How awful must that have been for them  

No much to report with me today I have been suffering from pretty bad headaches since my IVIg, which apparently is normal, and I have a bit of a dull ache this morning in my tummy, but other than that no symptoms.

I better go an get dressed as I am doing and impression of Waynetta this morning.  Be back later.
Mel


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

mel, sounds like a nice night.
ugh, anyone want to come sort out my house, which is a cluttered pigstye from hell?? I know I don't want to do it!!


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Mine is too, we have been living out of cardboard boxes for nearly three weeks now, oh Tesco delivery man here.

I'm back,  we still haven't sorted our house out and its getting a bit frustrating now, I'm sick of living in a mess.

How did your viewings go Lukey?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine's all tidy for the viewers who came in a Porsche   

Hope Lily posts soon...


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

I hope she does too, I have everything crossed.

A Porsche, could Lucky Mansions be back in line?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

mmmm - not sure, had as family round yesterday who I think will offer. Today's were a couple and new to not living in London so who knows! As for Lukey Mansion - still interested though we might opt for something a wee bit smaller (3 beds?) and bank the rest of tne cash rather than spend it all. What's going on with yours Mel - no to the Rectory?

xx

PS Anone got a laptop that is not a work one? Need to buy one as DH's new job is going to be in an office (he wroks from home at the mo) so I will not be able to use his computer after next Wed - and I need my FFs! Was thinking of a Dell?


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

It is a big decision decision what is for the best, do you go for the whole hog and maximise your investment of be more comfortable. hhhmmmm I don't know what is best really.

We are still having a nightmare with the Church, the latest this week was they they have agreed to let us have the letter we want but not until after we exchange, not even a draft. So I told the agent, there is no way we would go ahead with exchange with out having seen the letter, as it is left now they have until end of play Monday to come up with the goods or we officially pull out (again!).

I have a Dell laptop at work and have never had a problem with it it, in fact all our work PCs and desktops are Dell, they have some pretty reasonable offers at the moment too.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello ladies

I hope that you are all well....Nico get well soon.






Can you guess what it is yet?





Crikey it's a 





My levels were 423, which if I am not mistaken is high - eeek!  DH does not know what to do with himself, he is like a dog with 2 tails.  Was in tears in the car on the M1 when they rang - wasn't even home.

Thank you for all of your love and support over the last couple of weeks, I couldn't have done it without you!

Back in a bit when I've calmed down!

Lilyx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Lily,


Thats fantastic news.  Really, really thrilled for you.  

  

   

Thats two out of two girls.  What a result


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Yippppppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Liiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!
Many many congrats - so pleased - what a great thread we've got - so pleased for you both

       

Lots of love

Lukey

xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

If anyones offering to clean houses, mine needs doing.  It won't take long to pop over from Germany once you've done Nells.  Loads of boxes and builders dust, very depressing, and not really in a fit state to do anything about it today.

Still haven't seen AF but the pain has arrived without her.  Lukey, we will be starting (if all goes according to plan) on almost the same day, I take it you are on flare protocol.  Had you worked out how close to Christmas our test date will be  - it will be a poo festive season if the result is ..... (won't say it, a bit like that play you can't say)


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh Lily I'm So happy for you that is fantastic news well done


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yaaaaay!! Super duper news. Congratulations to you and your DH!! Thrilled to pieces for you both. Aww, bless your DH! Sounds like twins Lilly!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lily- how fab








You and DH must be on cloud 9....


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh what a great day - a double-whammy; I feel like crying! Really confirms to me that it's worth a go at ARGC. Ooo - I'm all emotional     .

Welshie - clean your own house   How exciting to have an IVF partner! Can't wait, even though you called me skinny. Have you got your hysto booked? Really impt to do so if not - you only get a small window to do it in. I've worked out I will start next AF on the 13th or 14th of Nov (24 or 25 day cycle) - then if FSH Ok-ish I think flare SP starts on Day 2? Is that the same as you? Supposed to get the Chicago bloods call on Monday - so that might change things?

Well Done Lily! Blimey might be quads or something?!!     

L

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I think I am going to have to do a timeline for all the things we are meant to get done. I have a ton of questions already for the consult on 20 Nov...which reminds me, better get stuff copied and in the post...


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Don't worry Nell - it'll all iron out in the end. Quite difficult to do actually as depends on so many things - eg chicago resuts (do you need IVIG - before any Tx, during Tx and/or post ET etc), do you need a hysto, what protocol etc. only when you go on the 20th will you get an idea of this and then you'll have to wait for blood tests to come back etc. Once you are in though, it all comes together quite quickly.

Just texted K as she asked me to when Lily posted (what a love) - Lily - K said can I post a reply for you from her : she says she is soooo pleased for you! Lots of Love xxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, I guess so...just seems such a lot to get done, and I get older every day!!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

My hysto is booked for Nov 3rd & tx should start with next AF - probably around Nov 20th.  So there should be lots of us around for LPQ.   

Quads !! !!  How many embies did you have returned Lily ?


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hellooo my lovelies

Yes this has confirmed ARGC for me too without a shadow of a doubt. We're going to start monitoring on the next cycle so probably commence tx till next year. V jealous of Lukey and Welshie starting tx though. In fact, green with envy  

Good to hear everyone's so upbeat but all this talk of cleaning is worrying!! 

Having a lazy day today. Supposed to go to Borough Market as there's some sort of celebration going on but am too lazy. Also, need to book hotel as have got flights now. May have to end up sleeping in the park as the two hotels we'd like to stay are booked solid - grrrrrr

Just seen 3 posts while I've been typing this one.  Nell, you know you're as old as the man you're feeling surely! Age is just a number - fret not.


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Nell,  I wouldn't stress about it too much.  The thing I've found with the ARGC is they only let you go one step a a time.  It makes it all seem frustratingly slow -like now I'm missing a month while waiting for the HLM, but I guess each thing impacts the next, and we are all going to them for one reason.  So, we just sort of have to go with the flow. 

If She is right, you should be feeling younger than any of us  

She, my DH says try the Sheraton or Intercontinental between 50th & 59th Street ( and Lexington & Broadway) - he says they are both very central.  He's a New Yorker so should know.  My tip would be Waldorf Astoria, we got engaged there, but the company was picking up the tab.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Didn't know your DH was a New Yorker! Have just booked the Soho Grand as we've stayed there before also and like the area. Does your DH miss NY? Can he recommend any good places for a boogie?


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Lukey - meant to say earlier, did type but my post got lost amongst all the excitement of Lily and her twins/quads/sextuplets, have you checked out the Sony website.  I have asked Father Christmas for a Sony Vaio (sp?) - they come in bright pink, green, silver or black with a matching leather case.  If I'm a good girl he's going to bring me the green one (thats the laptop, not She)


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Well said She....Nell - I worked out if plan does work it's 2 months from appt to test.

She......what about The Mercer (funky)? Didn't pay when I went so maybe it's expensive though . Put in boutique hotels in NYC? i-escape is good too, so are Tablet hotels - for reviews. Hope mine and Welshie's "plans" work out but you never know we might end up getting delayed or something (hope not)? (me : FSH etc)

Welshie - my hysto's on the 2nd so I can give you the low-down...

Mr T - we want a few more babies pls...  

LOL

xx


Oh - just seen your post Welshie - love the sound of coloured laptop and matching case! (sod the technology)


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

He hasn't lived there for 12 years, although he has been a frequent visitor on business, and to visit parents.  He's 43 now, so all the places he would have gone for a boogie would have been circa 1980 - so the word 'boogie' is very apt - and probably closed down by now. 

Lukey, its all about colour co-ordination.  I'm sure the techies will be out later to talk about hard drives, rams and mega-thingies but I just loved the green


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Monica - bar the dog and your blond hair - we are the same person....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

laptop wise, I would go for dell, mesh or sony....and if they colour coordinate so much the better. Be careful about weight though, DH bought mine for me, an acer, and it weighs n-early 6kg!! It is flippin' heavy!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

She-Hulk approves. Green's a good colour.  Mercer would be cool but we're all booked up now. Yippeeee

Think Lilly's got twins. I'd love twins. Instant family  

As for lappies, depends on what you'll be using it for. If you will be carrying it around, weight is a factor. If not, consider screen size, RAM (the more the better) and good amount of hard disk space as well as a DVD drive. The Sony's are good but you pay slightly more for the brand name.  Toshiba's a good brand and Dell ok. See if any software will be thrown in as well (ie. MS Office).

TTFN
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

thnx techies....and while we're on that subject - how do I easily get notification that a new post has come up on this thread without going back to the index to check? (I know, I am a daft old bag   )
Soho Grand will be great - when r you going
xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Lukey, I just refresh my screen - I'm sure the techies have a better way


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

how do you mean?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I just refresh screen too. Click the little white page with the 2 green arrows on it on the top left of your internet explorer page or whatever equivalent you use to surf the net with...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Or hit F5 on your keyboard. Off on the 9th and back on the 13th though will be a saddo and take the ibook so that I can login and echat to all of you


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

not saddo- we want to hear the details of your trip. I humped my bloody benchpresser notebook to USA when I went to the CP therapy place...what fun that was with the security issues etc!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Weight is such an important facor with lappies. Years ago we got some super light laptops for our sales people. But they all moaned about the lack of battery power  

Benchpresser    Still, good for an upper body workout!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

I love F5 and the green arrows - thnx girls


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Been out to walk the dog and come back and no-one's posted  
Whys it all gone quiet?  Too much excitement earlier ?

How are you Nico, was your day OK?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm avoiding cleaning the house some more. I need to get my arrse in gear and get on with it...trying to create a haven of calm and romance in the bedroom...what a laugh...there is sh1t everywhere!


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello I'm back

you lot don't half    2 pages whilst I was peeling myself off the ceiling!

On the subject of lappies, I have a Sony Vaio and I have to confess it weighs a ton.  I can't take it anywhere cos it's too heavy, so I use DH's Toshiba if I have to go anywhere, it's much lighter and has twice the battery life  

DH has now decided that he is going to take the mickey out of me.  He's left a bucket of coal on the hearth "just in case I fancy a snack later"  

I'm back tomorrow for another HCG and a full blood count, and a fist full of prescriptions.  Gestone until Christmas I think


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Nell, I'm not even bothering to look like I'm doing anything.  DH is unpacking boxes with gusto.  Wrapping and stuff all over, but not really putting anything away.  I am curled up on sofa with paracetamol, chocolate, laptop and dog - trying not to notice what he's doing.  He's back off to London/Turkey next week so I loads of time to clean then.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I need to hang some pictures just to clear some space. I also need to get rid of the ten ton of clutter we have acquired somehow...I really ought to sell some of the vintage linens I have stashed in 20 different places too!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Unpacking my boxes now, I can't believe the amount of total rubbish that I have accumulated, packed and shipped, all sorts of stuff that I'd even be embarrased to take to the charity shop.  Will have to hire a skip !


Yeh, one day ...


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

I posted here a long time ago now but am back for more advice i hope thats ok. Firstly can you tell me what the monitoring cycle involves and what they will be looking for? i have an fsh of 8 ish normally and respond ok to the drugs getting roughly 15 to 20 eggs but did have one over 10 once what would they do if it was over 10 in the monitoring cycle, do they take into account how well you have responded to stims before? 

thridly, has anyone had or been advised to have ivig. what are the risks. the argc have advised me i would need it if i have tx with them but i am terrified as it sounds very risky. 

any advice would be most appreciated

Thanks very much girls  

Lucy


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

DP is currently playing Full Spectrum Warrior, so I thought I'd check in before I nodded off on the settee.

Hey Lily, have you started munching on that coal yet     , You must be so thrilled, I'm not sure what levels normally are on the day of testing but if yours are high it does look like you may have more than one little one on board, once again many, many congratulations. 

Talking of Lappies, we had one a work a few months ago that we were given for testing and it was really quite tiny about 10x8 inches and it was red so I'm sure it does come in different colours.  I can't remember the make but I can find out, it's great for travelling and working, but not heavy at all, definitely a ladies laptop.

We emptied our loft a few weeks ago ready for our move and there must  have been 10 boxes that we hadn't unpacked from when we moved here, we are still going to take it with us, I'm sure that food slicer, chopper thingy will come in handy one day!! 

Welcome back Luc, how are you doing?  As far as I can remember on your monitoring cycle you have a blood test on day two, you then have to start using an ovulation kit, when you ovulate you have to go back for a scan and another blood test, is that right?  Welshbird and Lukey can be more accurate than me as they are just finished their monitorting cycles.

I have just had IVIg this week, the day after my ET, although as with everyting at ARGC that isn't standard as the 4 ladies that I was having it done with were all at different stages of treatment, and we all received different doses. I have heard that there are risks and you have to sign a form to say that you understand that, but so far the only side affects that I have had is a headache.  I suppose only time will tell if there are any other nasties lurking for me in the future  .  I hope this helps.

Mel xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hiya Mel

I've resisted temptation with the coal, although we have had a conversation this evening about dietary requirements!

He's making me drink milk   

I am going to have to get more fibre in my diet, as the constipation has come back.  I am personally leaning towards prune juice now.  

I'm no longer allowed rare steak   , shellfish   , or canned tuna   

However, I have now insisted that we eat organic meat - been pushing this for ages, free range was the best I got but he's happy to go the whole hog now.

Oh well, it's all for a good cause.  He says that he's going to find me some chalk and gherkins as well  

And my sense of smell has gone mad!  I also think it explains why I had to peel myself out of bed the last couple of days.  At least I'm off the Ritodrine now, so no more having to get up at midnight & 6am to take it!

I looked up HCG levels and 426 is the upper level at week 4, but it seems to vary wildly as it can be as low as 25 and still be viable.  

It's a different rollercoaster now.  There's the stimming rollercoaster, the fertilisation rollercoaster and now the HCG rollercoaster.  I'll feel better when the levels have been going up for a few days.  

Oooh clexane time...joy!

How are things with you?


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

You are going to be so healthy, I hope you enjoy your milk, I must admit I have got used to it now, I have half a glass of healthy (as healthy as it can be) chocolate milk and the rest I make up with skimmed milk and that doesn't seem to make me feel half as bad as just drinking straight milk. 
  
I'm beginning to get a bit twitchy I must admit  , I had a strange sort of achy feeling in my lower tum this morning which has gone away and now I just feel generally achy like you do when you have exercised too much, which I certainly haven't, maybe its the lack of movement thats done it.  I haven't been on Ritodrine what was that for? I also don't know what Clexane is, do you only start that once you get a BFP?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hello girls

well done Lilly thats 2 down how maney more of us to go ??, 

as i said yester day so much for my NK cells I feel terrible todaY I think I have a chest infection but i have never had one bfore so not to sure , but i dont feel good at all,  got my mummy here to lookafter me as dh is even as i wright out filling vans full of stuff from one shop to the next he left at 6am but is comming back for breakfast. my daddy will go back out with him .
the shop is abit behind we will be lucky to open on wednesday, this is not the time to be sick.


I have not had time to read all your lovely weekend dribble, ill catch up on it later but I have got Jacob today as well 
I feel a CAKE baking day comming on, any requests    

Love to you all 

and well done lilly and ktc what a wonderfull way to spend the weekend hands on tummy feeling all smug good for you enjoy

love Nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

nico- chocolate cake for me please!! Hope you feel better...if you think it is a chest infection you should get checked out, they can take an age to get over...please, just for us??


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

if i am any worst tomorrow i will go see a doc... promise   

just feeling orry for my self dh working and darling step son making some thing out of straws and string bless  

nico


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nico, hope that you feel a bit better soon

Nell - how are you?

Mel - Clexane is heparin.  Been on it since EC.  Ritodine is a uterine muscle relaxant.  Have no idea why I was on that.  As for lack of movement well I was only mooching around the house, did a bit of housework and that was it.  I started to feel really uncomfortable at the beginning of last week, and then on Wednesday the feeling went away again.  I thought it was mild OHSS so upped the water, and then when I felt OK again I was lost and thought it was all over!

When are you testing?

Been for more bloods this morning.  Level has gone up to 650.  Off the hook until Wednesday.

Speak later

Lilyx


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

650?! - that sounds great Lily - still so excited for you! Do you have to go in every other day then for a few weeks?
Nico - sorry you are poorly - my Dad would take lemsip if he had a broken leg   he swears it cures everything (perhaps I might try it with the next cycle?!)
Nell and Welshie (esp Welshie) -  shame on you for not getting on down with the tidying, cleaning and unpacking etc   You DO need to feel in the mood though don't you, for all that?
Mel - hope you are feeling OK and embies are liking being inside your tum!
She - you are quiet - bet it's because, like me, you've just watched United STUFF The Pool 2-0?! We love it!
K - hope all is good and levels doing well. 

Had lovely evening with friends and feel v guilty as children from hell have, in the space of 6 months, become chldren from heaven - I loved them because at breakfast this morning they were fighting to sit next to Auntie Lukey!! Still working out what laptop to get, DELL is looking most likely for cost, weight (the new impt thing) and quality. Am freaking out a bit though as it will take over a week for me to get it and also we are on hols in Cornwall from next weekend until my hysto  - so that means I won't have regular access to you girls for a whole week (I don't know what I will do   ) Fed up with the rain and off to eat another mincepie as officially now nearly Christmas  

LOL

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

lukey- you are eating mince pies already?!! I went out to a local German town with a friend and had breakfast out. Was nice, went to one of the local flower shops, which are so much more than flower shops really and oohed and aahed over the decorations. Saw some lovely baby stuff too...made me get lump in throat...came away with some pretty crown shaped baskets to put my hyacinth bulbs in...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

I love Christmas and there was nothing else to do today after the GREAT VICTORY.... . Florist place sounds great - I LOVE flowers too xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

LEMSIP  have found new one tht is apple and orange flavor and tast like muled wine I have one ever 5 hours , no cakes yet made apple and rubarb crumble yummy yummy. 

DH still working my parents have just left, and he has gone again.

RAIN is still at it so have put on bond movie and the heating  sofa for me and J J 

lol nico


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

JJ sounds such a cutie with his sticks and string. Nico - you must have watched all of the Bond movies in the last 6 weeks?!   Are you and DH talking now? (if not, no crumble for him  ). Was about to ask you what a "heating sofa" was, then I realised you meant separately....(was thinking - oh no I'm behind on the designer furniture AGAIN)

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi Lukey

we are talking but only as my mummy and daddy have been about so we will see when he gets home with no in laws 

we do hurt the ones we love in tI'mes of stress.  

I hope we are talking as I thought as im not feeling well that means my immune system my have broken down so if we had    then i may fall pregnant and just have to have the IVIG and no IVF  wishfull thinking as i have never been pregnant ever but think its worth a try


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

PS ....... our old shop was next to Oxfam we have almost all Bond films ever made


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Woo hoooo everyone

Just returned from the gym and a spot of shopping at Waitrose. Missed the footie completely and we forgot to Sky it as had raging argument with builders next door. Noisy building works are not permitted on a Sunday and there they were at 8:30am chucking stuff out into the skip 4 floors down below and waking us up. DH was called a lazy git when he had a go at one of them. Couldn't believe it. Not a good start to a Sunday morning 

Mince pies already?? Didn't even know they were already in the shops....

Apple and rhu crumble and a snuggle on the sofa with lemsip should have Nico on the mend.

Nell whereabouts in Germany are you? I've only ever been to Wurtzberg many years ago. Was struck by how clean everywhere was!

Think Welshie deserves a rest after all that laundry! Still don't know who's going to do all the









Those levels are getting higer and higer - well done Lilly. Hope you are taking things easy.

Getting ready now for the grand prix. Hope dastardly Schumacher doesn't finish.

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Mel, how's the 2ww going hunny? Are you having to return to the clinic for the IVIG again? Are all the injections over now for you?

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- I am very near to Dusseldorf, so pretty close to Belgium and Holland borders for jaunts away. Spa of course is a few hours from here where they have motor racing on. It is clean place, my brother noticed that, but he lives in london so that may be why?!
Pretty here but FLAT!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh and I am off to defrost some home made bread and butter pudding...Nico has made me hungry again!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I will swing by your way if we ever visit DH's sister. She lives in Krefeld which isn't too far away. DH is half german so a lot of his rels are in Germany. Belgian border handy for chocs eh?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

We are very very close to there, so please do!! Wow how funny!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

*LILY*...... congratulations, I am soooooooo pleased for you      . I couldn't post earlier as I've been with friends all weekend and couldn't get to a computer  I made Lukey promise to text me when you posted yesterday so I knew.. I was almost as nervous for you as I was on my test!! Your levels sound fab, well done, another 2 weeks to find out if it's twins!!

*Lukey*, my dear.. you star, thanks for posting for me a congrats to Lilly for me yesterday . And not long to your HLM, that's good, you're on your way. One day I'm determined to catch up with you for a coffee!

*Nico*, hope you're feeling better soon hun and sending so much good luck for the shop opening 

*Mel*, how are you? Is it next Wednesday you test? Fingers crossed for you  

*Little Nell*, I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets hungry reading Nico's posts  

*She-hulk*, hope you're having a lovely relaxing day (even though it's chucking it down here!)

*Welshbird*, good to have a date for your HLM, shame you and Lukey won't be on the same day tho.

Has anyone heard from *Egg*, she's been a bit quiet. hope she's ok 

I've had bloods again this morning (must have been there the same time as you Lily... it was PACKED!!). My hcg has more than doubled since Friday's so I'm really pleased. I've got to go back on Tuesday though as MrT wants me to have NK cell test sent to Chicago. Apparently he does request this of a few. I didn't have any tests before but I have been on dexamethisone since ET.so he hasn't rule out immune issues I guess. Lily, are you on dexamethisone? I'm still on the gestone and clexane (twice) and asprin. Anyhow, right now what ever MrT says I do  

Still suffering with bit of constipation... had a litre of prune juice today, so how that works 

Anyhow, love to all and catch up later.

K xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Afternoon all, Everybody sounds nice an chirpy today even though the weather is grim    

Nico, I do hope you feel better soon, and that DH is talking to you again 

Lily, thanks for drug explanations, I would never make a pharmacist as I don't know what anything is.

Lukey, It's a great feeling when other peoples kids like you isn't it, I hope you are not away for too long, so hurry up and order that laptop  

Little Nell, I haven't had bread and butter pudding for years, Enjoy    

She-Hulk, I'm still on two heparin injections, one aspirin and the two cyclogest a day, I will only have to return for some more IVIg if I am lucky enough to get a +ve.  I had the briefest of tummy fluttering earlier today but then nothing, I'm not sure if that is good or bad    Did you just hear what Kimi said in his interview?  

Welshbird, I hope you haven't had too tough a day with all that unpacking, I have it all to look forward to in a couple of weeks, so you have my sympathy 

ktc, Great news on your levels they seem to be doing exactly as they should, my test is not until Friday, so still have 5 sleeps to go.  

Not a lot going on with me at the moment, I still have the headache but other than that not a lot happening, I just hope that everyting is still tucked up inside where it should be.  

egg, I think you must be nearing test day, if you are this is for you    

Take care all xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Mel, DH and I have been killing ourselves laughing. Think it's the first time I've seen Kimi smile this season! It must have been a good dump   Yaay! Schumi has a puncture - woo hoo. You're not a Ferrari fan are you?


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

No, no, I don't dislike Schue, but I can see why a lot of people do.  

We went to the Grand Prix this year at Silverstone, it was fab, I didn't think I'd enjoy it as much as I did, I bought the tickets as a birthday pressie for DP, who occasionally thinks he is Alonso   Have you ever been?


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Evening Ladies,

Nico - you're the only person I know who would make crumble whilst suffering from the 'flu / chest infection!  Take it easy   or else!  The combined stress of IVF and new business has probably not helped.  I hope you feel better tomorrow.  

Mel, was that your first IVIg ?  Does the timing of the IVIg depend on how high the killer cells are?  Lukey mentioned something about having it before tx - I think, maybe I'm confused    Do you know how many times they do it?  How will you make it 'til Wednesday?  Are you tempted to test early   

Lily, good for you with all the organic stuff.  I didn't know that canned tuna was on the list of "no no's" - is that 'cos of the mercury levels.  Congratulations again, your levels are looking so good

Lukey, please don't tell me off   - feeling so yukky over weekend with   will get right on it tomorrow.  Have a plan of action, honest.    was also thinking 'ummm heated sofa, how cosy is that'  

She, you sound like you are on a real high this evening, I had to laugh when I saw your smiley - yes it will be me, right after I've done all the cleaning, but nearly there with the house.  One more week I reckon and it will be all cosy and snuggly.

Nell, I have driven through Belgium a couple of times, agree very flat, but handy not only for choc but beer.  We have friends just over the Lux border in France and always manage to nip to Belgium for some goodies before heading home.  How was the Bread & Butter pudding, yum, one of my favs.

ktc, do you have HCG bloods on Tuesday as well as the Chicago test?  Is this the full Chicago  - 18 vials, did you have them done on your monitoring cycle?  Do the ARGC do your first scan?  


I thought I might be watching Nanny McPhee this evening after dropping DH at the station but it seems that my first attempt at recording on Sky+ didn't work.  What sort of a muppet am I that can't even do something so simple ?  So maybe I'll start the ironing early 

Love Welshbird x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

bread and butter pud was lovely...as was the scrambled egg on bagel I had before it...yum...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Mel, bless your DH! Have been to Silverstone and Barcalona in the past. Saw Mikka H win in Silverstone by 30 secs (Schumi 2nd) which was fab. Was a Macca fan but *distraught * that Kimi's going to Ferrari. It was bad enough when DC left. Don't know who I'll support next season....

Welshie, erm but how did you fail to record on Sky+? ?? Did you record the wrong programme? Try not to do too much





































Lil' Nell, love the sound of your din dins. Have had







but still peckish! Hate it when that happens


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

just a few more bits of ironing to get done and then a woman with a mission can go to bed..yeehhee.. got a t-shirt that DH had on before he left. So will be sniffing that as I nod off to la=la land


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

She, are you getting your weekly fix of Dr McDreamy ?


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Welshbird
No I didn't have the chicago tests before, MrT didn't say I needed them.  Don't think I'm having the full lot done as I was told it would cost £340, but she did say it would be sent to Chicago.  I'll have it all explained to me on Tuesday.  Yes I'm also have hcg and full blood count on Tuesday.  I'll let you know what they say.

Night all

K xxx

PS She.. hands off Dr Dreamy... he's mine


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I find that 1 hour isn't enough every Thursday 
Will have to get the 1st series on dvd. Hey K I like it when you post - I wonder why 

Night night all
*xx*


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

I have 2nd series on dvd - actually managed to learn how to work dvd player - just for Derek


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

grrr, mondays- hate 'em. it is dark outside and cold. Blanket is coming out tonight!!

have a good day y'all.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

good morning

feel better today but did not sleep too well ended up haveing mad max and parents for bangers and mash last nite, as father had been helping DH at shop after my daddy left, so no crumble left,
..
MY DMI birthday today so she is comming up to stay  JJ of school so i am off work while dh finishes at the shop, opening on wednesday one day behind and so so so much to do but i have all the staff in tomorrow helping.

Off to bake birthday cake fo DMI

love Nico


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

Does that mean you had 2 dinners last night then Nico?!!   ...mmmmm my DH would love it in your house 
Welshie - forgiven on the cleaning front - sorry AF being a witch-bi*ch (mine too actually - quite a bit of pain yesterday). Re: the IVIG - sorry if I worried you - had heard that some ladies, depending on results, have an IVIG (or maybe some thing else??) before treatment (or could that be before ET??!!). Think you would know anyway if you've had your results back (have you?) 
She - can't compete (due to incompetence) on the smilies - but loved the cleaning ones! Also no clue whatsoever on GP-stuff.... 
Mel - glad all good with you - what is all this about Kimi (Reikenen I assume, though obviously spelt wrong) dumping? 
Nell - you are catching Nico up on the cooking front - love scrambled eggs (plus they are good for our eggs too so added bonus)

Nearly bought the lappie so will be on here til Wed - then in Cornwall no nowt til after the hysto on the 2nd  . 

Do you think Dr Dreamy should go with the wife or Meredith?  (heart says wife, but she is just so abrasive. M is good but sooooooo overacts it drives me mad)

Later

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

K - sorry - course we'll have that coffee sometime


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Morning early birds,

Glad you are feeling better Nico, though can't understand why when you were obviously feeding the five thousand last night.  I would be knackered today.

Nell, its a lovely day in Wales today, quite warm but of course   on the way.  Don't worry by the time the weather really turns your lovely DH will be back to keep you warm at night 

Lukey, the Meredith/Addison one is tricky    Have you noticed that they have made her a much more likeable character?  Your right about Meredith, soooooo hyper, she talks too much.  I need to get out more  

Waiting for plumber to arrive, he's late, which is a bad sign    Will have to get the Yellow Pages out again.

Welshbird x


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thought I'd better declare myself and say Hello when I realised this morning I was looking forward to logging on to hear Nico's baking exploits and news on shop!  I've been lurking for a while, and have met some of you on the ICSI thread, but it was just rude to be that involved in secret - like eavesdropping behind a curtain or something.

And then you started the GP talk, and I just had to join in!  Still chuckling at Kimi's comment    .  Who to support next year?  Why, lovely Button, and prob new British driver with McLaren too!!

I'm currently on monitoring cycle, hoping I can start down reg this weekend, but might depend on HLM, they haven't confirmed whether I need one yet......in for progesterone test tomorrow..  Do you just put your name on the list, tick bloods and wait to be called?

And please someone, what is LPQ?

Sencybil xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Sencybil,

Welcome to our mad thread.  Great name BTW - in my head I have John Cleese voice doing 'sens - Cybil'  

Re the GP stuff - it took me a while to figure out that I hadn't, in fact, missed a lot of chat about doctors, that it was that Marvel comic creature raging about cars going round and round on a race track  

My Chicago stuff is back, I saw it clipped to my notes when I went for my last scan but the Dr couldn't tell me what the results were as Mr T hadn't reviewed them.  I wasn't expecting a call, thought I would catch up next time I was in, probably for my HLM.  I didn't stress to do my Progesterone bloods this month as we were in the middle of moving and my tx was delayed a month by not being able to do the HLM 'til Nov so I hope that won't be a problem.

Have done 2 hours of ironing but no headscarf   Dog demanding second walkies.  Very difficult to type with heavy paw resting on arm.

Laters...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

LPQ is a coffe shop near ARGC

*TODAYS MENU*
slow cooked lamb shanks 
home made sticky toffee pudding

I was so put on this earth to be a stay at home house wife  

DH working 15 hurs a day shop 2 days behind and have my DMI staying as its he birthday but she is cool (for a day in small bits)

I am making DH have the day off tomorrow and do something nice with JJ I will be pricing my new stock and sorting out slon that I hope will look like a salon not a building site this time tomorrow, Rubber floor being polished to day . anothe £300

IT WILL BE WORTH IT IT WILL BE WORTH IT IT WILL BE WORTH IT IT WILL BE WORTH IT

lots of love


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

SOunds like heaven to me Nico- your place sounds far more interesting than mine!
Sencybil- welcome, de-cloaking is not compulsory but makes for far more fun for us!


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Oooh Nell, I never saw myself as a klingon warship before, but I quite like the idea!

I am a lot more similar to Cybil a la Faulty Towers, dh does get treated like Basil sometimes, but hey, only when he deserves it!

This progesterone test I am having 4 to 6 days after positive OPK - is it just to tell them I've ovulated?  My previos progesterone tests have been done 7 dpo?

Mmmmmmmm sticky toffee mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Lukey - give me a wee break, its the only sport I'm remotely interested in, unless you count Strictly Come Dancing as sport, which I think not, and there'll be no more GP till well into next year, so fear not!  I'm not sure we can survive without you for nearly 2 whole weeks.............. 

Sencybil xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey Girls, I needs some help.

I have had a bit of spotting today and I feel really rough, I know on the positive side it could be an implantation bleed, but what are they like, how heavy, colour etc  or it could be the dreaded AF.  God I'm having a nightmare and dripping tears on my keyboard  
Mel
PS my test is on Friday
PPS Sorry, welcome Sencybil


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Tears dripping on keyboard- phew, I knew I had misread that....


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh Mel, you poor thing.  I'm not an expert on implantion bleeding but from what I've read, Lukey is right - mostly brown or pink, and can be off and on.  From my last 2WW lots of ladies saw blood of some description and wen ton to have a BFP.  Are you on something that would stop AF ?  That would mean any blood would be implantation or possibly left over from EC/ET (but a bit late for that now?)  


Nell,     what a mind ...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

press fn and look down at the up down left right arrows for something that looks like a sun, one will be filled and one empty. Press these at the same time as fn key and it should change the brightness. On mine it is the left arrow and right arrow keys


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

hehe....  mainly because I will be sleeping or on hols when you next need an answer...


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Girls, I have only had bleeding after I had stopped taking the pessaries in the past, I do hope you are right, I think I'm just a bit emotional at the moment. 

Little Nell, no no no no, I meant my tears not anything else, ugh  !! I've changed my original post now


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Mel, that was only me being mad  ...as for the bleeding, hun I have no idea. 
Both my IVF I bled at 11days and never made it to beta day. My natural BFP I had no idea it was till I peed on a stick in desperation the night before I was going to see my gyno the next day and demand to know why I was still not having AF...oh, and this month too...


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Mel you poor thing.

The cyclogest should stave AF off until test day.  Please please try to stay positive, I know it's difficult at the moment, I really have everything crossed for you that it's implantation.  

Lilyx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Mel, hun, don't panic.  Bleeding can be common.  In fact one lady who had EC in the bed next to me, then ET just before... and I've seen loads... had spotting, and is still spotting a little and she had a BFP and her levels still started high and are rising OK.  Take it off your mind if you can, concentrate on the little embies inside   

Hi Sencybil, we've chatted over on the iCSI thread but I tend to post here mostly  

She, WElshie... hands off, he's mine   .  Can't make up my mind between Meredith and Addison    Have to say Addison's character is really growing on me... but she did do the dirty on Dreamy!

Nico, food sounds totally fab.  Can you let me have the lamb shanks recipe or let me know where I can get it.  I'm going to come to your salon just to eat cake     Good luck with the final preparations in the salon, I'm sure it will be great.

Nel, how's you hun?  Getting closer to your start date  

Lily, how's it going?  Sorted the constipation?  I've been quite bad so called ARGC for advice, they suggested glycerin pessaries... bought some on the way home, will try them if the litre of prune juice doesn't work!!

Lukey, of course I'll be your FF link, as long as we catch up for a praline danish at LPQ at some point... We'll have to get everyone there and fill the communal table   

Catch you later girls..

K xx

Catch


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

K, let me know how you get on with the glycerin if prune juice doesn't work.  

On a more important note DH is asking when we can   again.  I have no idea and forgot to ask ARGC yesterday. D'oh!

Started having a panic attack this morning, am dreading Wednesday for some reason.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Anyone have days of panic, where you don't want to start treatment? The closer it gets the worse I feel, yet I know I cannot NOT do it- if that makes sense. Boy what a mind melding moment...just not good at waiting and this journey is so out of our control at times, it freaks me out!!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lily, with my constipation don't even fancy     

Nell, I got those days too.. but you'll be ok


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Nell, I definitely have those days too.  Glad its not just me.  All that stress, the physical and emotional strain and the horror and depression when it doesn't work but, somehow, I know I just have to go through with it.      I guess its all part of the ups and downs of tx.

I just keep on the chocolate and wine to take my mind off it


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Lily and k, 

I'm not sure if you're allowed to take them when pg, but I use Ortisan Fruit Cubes for constipation.  I am Queen of Constipation,    not something I like to brag about you understand, but 7 days isn't unusual for me    They are completely natural, extract of senna, figs, orange oil etc and taste OK.  Its the only thing I can think off.  The glycerin doesn't sound too pleasant


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow, welshie- 7 days?!!   Heck...I can feel a pun coming on but will suppress it.
Liquorice, popcorn and plenty of fluids normally do it for me...but then I am a once/twice a day girl  Oh and figs, definately figs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

OMG - 7 days Welshie?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!? I'm with you Nell - if I've not been by 8am then I'm all uncomfy     ...shame as those orangy things sound nice too 
K and Lily - of course I am no expert but I am sure I remember my old clinic saying no   until the first scan at least?

Last day of FF for me... 

Was going shopping but not in this weather

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh no, lukey...how will we cope? That lappy had better be pronto...


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Lukey, have lovely hols.  We will miss you.  Good luck for HLM.
Love Welshbird x


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Lukey, good luck for your hysto.  We'll miss you


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello my lovelies

Just a quickie as on a course till tomorrow. How are you all doing?  Mel, sounds like implantation to me. I experienced it last year while briefly pregnant - I had a couple of days of light pink spotting and thought AF was on the way. Wasn't even monitoring my cycles then as had only just started casually ttc.

Time to go - will write later - tutor's back in the room  

Lukey, where are you going?


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Lukey, Have a fab holiday Love.
Take care and speak soon.
Mel


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks K, Lily, She and everyone else, I feel much healthier today in myself, and the spotting hasn't got any worst.  I have everything crossed that it isn't anything nasty.
xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mel - fingers very firmly crossed for you.

Went in for my progesterone test and there was a note on my file for me topick up my sniffers.  Woo hoo.  So will be starting that on Saturday, every 8 hrs.   

So Lukey, hopefully we won't be too far apart in timing of major events, even though you are on different protocol.  Bet you will just have to go to an internet cafe at some point, but if you don't, all the very very best for hysto  

Sencybil xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you Sencybil, sorry you got me on a bad day yesterday  .  Great news about your d/regging.     

Lukey good luck with your HLM.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

ooh- sniffingcybil...how exciting. I so did not love that part...crashing into the menopause at 100mph!! What fun eh?¬


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Blimey, just got a call from the clinic saying start sniffing right now.......................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm only Day 16, but my progesterone was 56, so I need to start down reg straight away apparently.

Talk about things moving quickly.  I'm in shock.  Gonna run out and grab some nice sweeties to take the taste away.

S...niffffffin...cybil.


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow!!!   

Way to go Sencybil

[fly]   [/fly]


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

lukey- keep the force with you my child...and make sure you have fun!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Oooh - lovely Cornwall - where abouts in Cornwall Lukey? Have a fabby time and good luck with your hlm babes. Hope those jumpers keep you nice and warm. I'm on a 3 day CAD course so quite brain dead - need a long lie down. Too tired to drink the glass of wine I've poured myself 

Hello and welcome to S'cybil and happy sniffing.

Welshie - 7 days!







Prune juice will sort you out! I feel quite uncomfortable if I haven't had my morning









Nico, is the new shop opening tomorrow? Hope you're feeling better.

How's the Nellster today? Did you get your housework done?

Love to K, Lilly, Egg (where r u) and both Sams and Mel. Hope I haven't forgotten anybody - am sooo tired.

*xx*


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukey Wukey!!! Yeah, computer aided design! Watching Trin and Suze with my glass of vino. Oh MY GOD!  That Jim is a nightmare!!  What a ******!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

It's a work thing and beyond my control guv.
Enjoy your








I hope to have one later myself after din-dins.
xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

LUKEY (wail). Erm yes, instant jacuzzi   
Have a wonderful time in Cornwall luvvie. And best of luck for the ol' HLM.
xx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening all

My I first congratulate Lilly, wey hey, sounds like 'make way for two' in there!! Nookie was banned I just worried that something would go wrong, and when we did get round to it I had spotting, I couldn't believe it, apparently your cervix becomes very soft and is prone to bleeding when probed! Can I ask Lilly about your drug intake, I know you were on the short protocol, I am sure you were on Gonal F and Merinol, just interested in the amounts?

Melmac, I had implantation bleeding around 9 days after ET, yes it was pinkish brown but then went bright red blood.  It still ended up a positive but I was told to take it a bit easy because the bleeding went on to around 10 weeks. What tended to happen is that I would wipe myself after going to loo, of course because of the fluid mixed with the blood it looked like I was bleeding alot more than I was.  Hope this helps.  Good luck.

Little Nell, I was desperate for my appointment to come round, perhaps being in the thick of it already makes it all abit scary does it?  How do you imagine the place to look like? When is AF due then? Thought of you today, trying to figure out how to record Sky on DVD player, I thought i bet you would know, anyway can only record sky if the TV is on that particular sky programme.  Know any different or would one have to get sky + for that.  Sorry your probably thinking am I a bloody TV repair woman or what? 

Lurkey, have a fab holiday.

She-Hulk where are you at the mo?

Welshbird, did you ever speak to Arwen on the newbies thread who travelled up from Wales?

KTC, hope your keeping your tummy warm as the days are getting colder.

Nico, hope the opening of the shop goes well, I expect to see your face in the Evening Standard eh?

Sencybil, hi, did you post on the ARGC newbies thread a few months ago?

Lastly anyone see my mate on channel 5 last night about the twins?

Speak soon.

Sam x


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Evening Ladies

She, I thought you'd been very quiet.  Obviously something more exciting than FF - a  CAD course eh!!!

Lukey, how many jumpers?  Are you a multi-buyer?  I always end up with at least two of whatever, because I can never make a decision  

Nell, how are you today?  Is your DH more settled now?  

Sency, have you sniffed yet?

Nico, thinking of you.  Hope the shop is going OK and the stress levels are down a bit at home. 

Mel, glad you are feeling better today.  The 2WW certainly is a time of ups & downs.  I hope Friday comes around soon.  

sjc - its me that can't work Sky+, is that what you meant.  Don't mix me up with Nell, she's a bit of a techie and I'm a complete IT Muppet   

Lily and K - hope you are keeping your little embies snuggly  

Had a very quiet day, bit of cleaning but mostly out and about with the dog as its been such a lovely day.  Really sunny but with a chill in the air - feel that bonfire night is on its way.
Love to you all, Welshbird x


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Evening All

Lukey, have a nice hols, good luck for your hysto.
She - Cad...brain dead already!  If it pays the bills.....have fun on your course.
Welshie, hope that you are well.  
Sencybil - Way to go! 
Nico - hope that you are feeling a bit better and that the shop is going well.  
Nell, hope that you are keeping well.  Less than a month now, hope that you are starting to get excited.

Mel, Glad that you are feeling a bit better today.  Keep positive hun 
K, how are you feeling, is the glycerin working?

Sam, I think that you have me confused with someone else.  I was on long protocol but the drug intakes were as follows (from what I can remember)

d/r 0.5 Suprecur
Day 1 - 150 Puregon 0.5 Suprecur
Day 2 - 225 Puregon 0.5 Suprecur
Day 3 - 300 Merional 0.5 Suprecur
Day 4 - 300 Merional + 150 Puregon, 0.2 Suprecur
Days 5 thru 11 - 300 Merional 0.2 Suprecur
Day 12 10000 Pregnyl

I'm anxious about tomorrow's test.  Just want everything to be OK!  Thanks for the nookie advice, we have decided to give it a miss at least until the 6 week scan.

Lilyx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Evening all

Lukey... have a super fab brilliant hol my dear.  I'll keep you up to date on the gossip as much as I can     Hope you've started a bidding war on your house  

Mel, glad you are feeling more positive today, you were here for us and we are most definately here for you    BY the way, I never did thank you for saying I don't look like a rugby player   

Lily, didn't have much joy with the glycerin, I think I'd also drunk so much prune juice that when I put them in place I umm, well... exploded a little (TMI   ) before they did anything and they came out undissolved (again TMI   ).  Anyhow, spoke to one of the nurses this morning and she told me to try eating dried apricots also... eaten 2 bags today and boy are things starting to move!!  TRy not to worry about your test tomorrow, I know how you feel as I always worry before mine.  I'm now just trying to focus on growing my little embie now 

Nico GOOD LUCK for the shop opening tomorrow.  I'll be thinking of you.

Nell, She, you two have gone techie mad.  She, what's up with all these farting smilies?

Sencybil, good luck with the sniffing.  I did 7am, 3pm and 11pm and it was only really a pain on a Sunday when I wanted lie in.

Welshie, hows the packing/unpacking? I'm back up to Wales for the weekend... first time back since new year and I really miss the place  

Egg,  

Sam, how are you doing?

Had my hcg test again today, way over double in 48 hours so all looking good so far.  Back in on Friday for another test.  Totally covered in bruises now.  No longer injecting clexane in my tummy as it's black and too sore, moving down to the top of my leg.. god I bruise so easily with all this!

Catch up tomorrow.

K xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

blooomin heck. Been out at work and a meal with some friends after and come back to a positively stellar chat party...eek!
sjc-If you don't have sky plus then i think you would have to tune the tv or the receiver to the sky channel. unless you watch terrestrial then you would have the recorder on the channel you want to watch but the tv would not change. I think you would need 2 feeds, one for the recorder and one for the tv itself. Not sure that makes sense even to me?! 
She-ster...ooh that sounds rude....am fine mate. I am trying to get my head round dreamweaver so CAD sounds frightening...
Welshie-DH still miserable, and I am pretty poo at holding it together. He is my rock so what do I do when he is needing me to be the rock?!! Sad Nell, wants DH out of there...only a few weeks now. So hard to see the happy DH I know lost in misery.
Heyt o all- got to go find green kit to go away for a few days and play with helicopters and such like. Weather is poo so that will be fun. 

Not back till Fri- so be good now...or just don't get caught!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

oh and tomorrow is me and DH celebrating 3 yrs married   most of it apart


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Speak fri peeps. Be good and be careful out there. It is a cra-azy world


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Where is everyone this morning ?  

This is supposed to be the   thread  

What with holidays, shop openings, techie courses, blood test and Hotlips Houlihan off with the helicopters I guess I'm the saddo with no life.  Just call me Billy No Mates  

Welshbird x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Welshie, I'm here    It's nice going out for long walks when the weather is a bit fresh but not too cold.  I'm glad you seem to be a bit more settled in now.

Little Nell, have a fun time on your helicopter, I hope the weather hold out for you.   I'm sorry your DH is so unhappy, not long now until you can have him back.  

Lukey, I hope you have a great holiday, and all the very best for HLM.  

Nico, Best of luck for the shop opening today, I'm sure everyone will be impressed by the rubber and all the hard work that has gone into it. 

sjc, thank you for your advise, the spotting is still going on but it does seem to be old blood (tmi) I spoke to the clinic yesterday and they told me not to worry as it is very common. But as I'm sure you know, that is easier said than done.  At least I am not drowning my DP in tears anymore, I am trying to stay positive until Friday.

ktc, Thanks for you message, I don't know what I would have done without everyone on here it is such a tremendous support.

Lily, try no to worry yourself too much, your levels so far sound great.  Lots of huggs going on in your house for the next 2 weeks then   nooky free zone  

She, Good luck with the course I did a one day introduction to CAD a few years ago and didn't have a clue, my DP is quite good though and drew our house extension plans and Building regs up using it.

Sencybil, good luck with the sniffing, you're one the road  

egg, are you ok? 

 to everyone else.

xx


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Mel yes I am still around, got a   but the test picked up a low level of hcg so had to wait til today for it to go back to 0.  Sad but now just waiting for   so I can put this cycle behind me.
Good luck for Friday, I am lurking just not posting much,
egg
xxx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh egg, I am so sorry, I know nothing I can say can make you feel better but here is a big hug          .

Take care of youself. I am so very sorry.
Love Mel xx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Morning all

Egg I am really sorry for you and DH, what a crap ending, I know you have tried many things to keep healthy, lets hope your follow up will give you some answers.  The doctor at ARGC said to me sometimes this game is just bad luck, you could do it again and it will work.  

Lilly god knows why I thought you were on the SP, I think we are drawn to certain peoples replies on here, maybe because it was because you were being very assertive with ARGC about drugs etc, god i have probably got that wrong as well.

Welshbird, what I meant about sky+ was that Little Nell is such a techie that she would probably have the answers for everything with wires!

Little Nell thanks for advice, I rang Sky and said that you cannot record programmes unless you leave the sky channel on for the programme your TV is showing, hence why the sell sky + i suppose.

Hi to everyone else.

Sam x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home this way --------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71659.0

pam xx


----------

